# PORTLAND LRM show!



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

and where you stayin! :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

pre reg. $25 bucks vs. day of show $50 ...plan ahead!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

20 views and no replies?????not sure????or dont have shit to take????fuck it Iamma be there with my crew and will be at the strip club the night before!! :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

...gonna have bigbird there, 
i need to remember to pre reg on time this year, 
that line i the sun the day before made for a long hot ass day :uh:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 5 2007, 02:18 PM~8241287
> *20 views and no replies?????not sure????or dont have shit to take????fuck it Iamma be there with my crew and will be at the strip club the night before!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hope to be there, not bringing anything though, maybe next year.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

bring your lac ...last year we parked next to a bigbody that looked excatly like mine my son thought it was my car and wanted to get in it but it had cali plates! :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 5 2007, 04:59 PM~8241981
> *bring your lac ...last year we parked next to a bigbody that looked excatly like mine my son thought it was my car and wanted to get in it but it had cali plates! :0
> *


Sold my orange lac , my new one is not nice enough yet.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 5 2007, 05:12 PM~8242097
> *Sold my orange lac , my new one is not nice enough yet.
> *


yeah I seen that ,I was talkin about your black one :biggrin: thats what I was sayin about the one parked next to mine it was just a basic big body with wheels


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 5 2007, 05:26 PM~8242201
> *yeah I seen that ,I was talkin about your black one :biggrin: thats what I was sayin about the one parked next to mine it was just a basic big body with wheels
> *


I wouldnt show it, it needs paint .


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 5 2007, 02:25 PM~8241321
> * ...gonna have bigbird there,
> i need to remember to pre reg on time this year,
> that line i the sun the day before made for a long hot ass day :uh:
> *


huh...lol


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 5 2007, 11:18 AM~8239929
> *and where you stayin! :biggrin:
> *


some of use r going!!! i might take my lincoln c what it do out there!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

:


> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 5 2007, 04:59 PM~8242777
> *huh...lol
> *




:biggrin: ...we will keep that one between us big uce


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hhhmmmm


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPP'IN TO THE FULLEST :nicoderm:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers+Jul 5 2007, 07:52 PM~8243097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will see you there!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

u going to come out clubbin with us jr?? u know how we do it..


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin: thats why I do this .........for the memories!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

ITS A MUST FOR US WE WILL SEE YOU ALL OUIT THERE 
O.JAY :0 :0


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 6 2007, 04:40 PM~8250062
> *ITS A MUST FOR US WE WILL SEE YOU ALL OUIT THERE
> O.JAY  :0  :0
> *


you guys should of won best club display .cause of your CARS. cause you guys had the best line up there no doubt .......all top notch .. :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 6 2007, 04:13 PM~8250278
> *you guys should of won best club display .cause of your CARS. cause you guys had the best line up there no doubt .......all top notch .. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

chino cochino will be out there uffin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin: where the strip club or show??or both??I swear we look forward to this show ,for the night before!!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:club exotica here we come!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 10 2007, 12:03 PM~8276108
> *:biggrin:club exotica here we come!!!
> *


we were there a few months ago makin it rain on them bitches, i was in the back jammin 20's down a bitches pussy, im gonna marry that bitch if she there this time


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 10 2007, 04:10 PM~8277180
> *we were there a few months ago makin it rain on them bitches, i was in the back jammin 20's down a bitches pussy, im gonna marry that bitch if she there this time
> *


I offered the waitress a grand for a private! :0 :biggrin:  she was bomb


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AINT NO PARTY LIKE CHRONICLE PARTY ........


WE WILL HAVE SUMTHIN CRACKIN


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 10 2007, 08:41 PM~8279061
> *AINT NO PARTY LIKE CHRONICLE PARTY ........
> WE WILL HAVE SUMTHIN CRACKIN
> *


let us know where .Party is what we do Best!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 11 2007, 01:12 PM~8284959
> *let us know where .Party is what we do Best!! :biggrin:
> *


Im bringing money for steak bites and strippers :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 11 2007, 06:10 PM~8286724
> *Im bringing money for steak bites and strippers :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: then bring lots of it!!

wheres everyone stayin ????I called the holiday inn were we stayed last year fuckers up the price to 129.00 and that getting 10 rooms!last year we payed 100 bucks  ......fuck it econo lodge here we come!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jul 12 2007, 09:33 PM~8297303
> *TTMFT uffin:
> *


were you guys stayin??


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 11 2007, 05:10 PM~8286724
> *Im bringing money for steak bites and strippers :biggrin:
> *


let me know what time raffi hit me up today about that shit. i swear that guy has seat reserved every year


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

2 BAD HE GOTTA BE HOME BY 9!!!! LOL


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jul 14 2007, 04:57 PM~8309185
> *let me know what time raffi hit me up today about that shit. i swear that guy has seat reserved every year
> *


Ill be there on fri night for sure sat night is usually exotica better bitches there :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 13 2007, 10:39 AM~8301910
> *were you guys stayin??
> *


not 100% sure yet, i keep hearing that places are sold out so :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

memorial day weekend we was at days inn..



ILL BE THERE


----------



## 84REGAL87 (Apr 13, 2005)

CHECK THE VIDEO
PLAYBOY TV VISITS PORTLAND STRIP

CLICK THE MAP TO ZOOM:
http://xmag.com/xmap/Images/theXMap.jpg

YEAH WE GOT A "COUPLE" TITTIE BARS HERE: 
*505 CLUB *
505 NW Burnside (503) 666-2286
3 stages, full bar, food 
*92ND ST. CLUB *
5933 SE 92nd (503) 771-6966
3 stages, beer & wine 
*ACROPOLIS* * ******STEAKBITES*******
8325 SE McLoughlin (503) 231-9611 
4 stages, full bar, food, cover Wed-Sat 
*BACKSWING *
4579 NE Cully (503) 281-4074
1 stage, beer & wine, food 
*BEAVERS *
9603 SE 82nd (503) 774-9283 
1 stage, beer & wine, snacks 
*THE BIG BANG *
11051 SW Barbur Blvd. (503) 244-3320
Daily 2pm-2:30am
full bar, full menu 
*BOOM BOOM ROOM *
8345 SW Barbur Blvd. (503) 244-7630 
1 stage, food, NOW WITH FULL BAR! 
*BOOM BOOM ROOM EAST *
633 SE Powell (503) 244-7630
1 stage, beer, wine 
*BOTTOMS UP!* 
16900 NW St. Helens (503) 621-9115 
1 stage, beer & wine, food 
*CITY LIMITS *
17544 SE Stark (503) 252-3529 
3 stages, 18 & over juice bar 
*CLUB CABOS *
5145 SE McLoughlin (503) 232-3799
2 stages, full bar 
*CLUB 205 *
9939 SE Stark (503) 256-0527 
2 stages, full bar, food 
*COCKTAILS & DREAMS *
3620 SE 35th 503-238-7787
Mon-Sat 11-2:30am Sun 3pm-2:30am
4 stages, full bar, lottery 
*DANCIN' BARE *
8440 N Interstate (503) 285-9073 
3 stages, beer & wine, food 
*DEVILS POINT *
5305 SE Foster 503-774-4513
Daily 11am-2:30pm
topless dancing, burlesque, bands full bar, lottery 
*DILLINGER'S* 
13305 SE McLoughlin (503) 652-8702 
4 stages, beer & wine 
*DINO'S INN *
1008 SE Hawthorne (503) 232-9516 
1 stage, beer & wine, snacks 
*THE DOLPHIN 1* 
17180 SE McLoughlin (503) 654-9366
3 stages, full bar, food 
*THE DOLPHIN 2* 
10360 SW Beaverton Hills. Hwy.
503-627-0666
Open Daily 11:30-2am
4 stages, full bar, food, lottery 
*DOUBLE DRIBBLE TAVERN *
13550 SE Powell (503) 760-7096 
1 stage, beer & wine, food 
*DREAM ON SALOON *
15920 SE Stark 503-253-8765
Mon-Sat 11am-2am, Sun 3pm-2am
2 stages, full bar, food 
*EXOTICA* 
240 NE Columbia (503) 285-0281
3 stages, full bar, food 
*HIDEAWAY PUB *
4229 SE 82nd Ave (503) 788-2213 
snack menu, table dancing, topless pool & darts 
*JIGGLES* 
7455 SW Nyberg Rd. 503-692-3655
Mon-Thu 3pm-2am, Fri-Sat 3pm-2:30
18+ juice bar, beautiful girls 
*JD'S BAR 'N' GRILL *
4523 NE 60th (503) 288-9771 
2 stages, beer & wine, food 
*JODY'S BAR & GRILL *
12035 NE Glisan (503) 255-5039 
3 stages, full bar, food 
*MAGIC GARDENS *
217 NW 4th (503) 224-8472 
1 stage, full bar, food 
*MARY'S CLUB *
129 SW Broadway (503) 227-3023 
1 stage, beer & wine, snacks 
*MONTEGO'S *
15826 SE Division (503) 761-3928 
2 stages, beer & wine, food 
*NICOLAI ST. CLUB *
2460 NW 24th (503) 227-5384 
1 stage, full bar, food 
*POP-A-TOP PUB *
6210 NE Columbia (503) 281-3212 
3 stages, beer & wine, food 
*RIVERSIDE CORRAL *
545 SE Tacoma (503) 232-6813 
2 stages, beer & wine, food 
*ROOSTER'S *
605 N Columbia (503) 289-1351 
1 stage, beer & wine 
*PALLAS CLUB *
13639 SE Powell (503) 760-8128 
3 stages, full bar, food 
*PIRATE'S COVE FORMERLY "SANDY-JUG"*
7417 NE Sandy (503) 287-8900
1 stage, beer & wine, food 
*SAFARI SHOWCLUB *3000 SE Powell (503) 231-9199
3 stages, full bar, food, exotic jungle/safari theme shows 
*SASSY'S BAR & GRILL *
927 SE Morrison (503) 231-1606 
2 stages, full bar, food 
*SHAGNASTY'S *
8727 N Lombard (503) 286-9665 
couch dances, beer & liquor 
*SOOBIES *
333 SE 122nd (503) 253-8892
full bar, lottery, 2 stages, $2.75 bento bonus 
*STARS CABARET *
457- SW Lombard Ave (503) 222-STAR 
4 stages, full bar, food 
*STARS CABARET SALEM *
103 Pine St. NE, Salem (503)370-8063
4 stages, 2 full bars, food 
*SUNSET STRIP *
10205 SW Park Way Portland, OR 97225 (503) 297-8466
2 stages, full bar, food, lotto 
*TOMMY'S *
3532 SE Powell (503) 736-1011 
2 stages, beer & wine, food 
*TOMMY'S TOO *
10335 SE Foster (503) 771-3544 
1 stage, beer & wine, snacks 
*UNION JACKS *
938 E. Burnside (503) 236-1125
open 12noon to 2:30am daily
full bar, ultimate dances, cabaret atmosphere 
*VIEWPOINT *
82nd & NE Killingsworth 503-254-0191 
3 stages, full bar, full menu, male and female revue. 
*WILDCATS *10140 SW Canyon Rd. (503) 643-7377 
2 stages, full bar, food


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

a "COUPLE" huh :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84REGAL87_@Jul 15 2007, 01:19 PM~8312995
> *CHECK THE VIDEO
> PLAYBOY TV VISITS PORTLAND STRIP
> 
> ...


the more the maryyyyyyyy'rrrrr


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

Don't forget to send in your pre registration by this Thursday. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Jul 15 2007, 02:50 PM~8313091
> *a "COUPLE"  huh :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAGDECIMO_@Jul 16 2007, 10:15 AM~8318524
> *Don't forget to send in your pre registration by this Thursday. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit already.... damn


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jul 16 2007, 12:41 PM~8319196
> *oh shit already.... damn
> *


 :biggrin: tic. toc.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84REGAL87_@Jul 15 2007, 01:19 PM~8312995
> *CHECK THE VIDEO
> PLAYBOY TV VISITS PORTLAND STRIP
> 
> ...


P O IS THE PUSSY PALACE ROYAL FAMILY  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be down there kickin at usual...more than likely homie from individuals will put me to work...


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 16 2007, 04:13 PM~8321728
> *ill be down there kickin at usual...more than likely homie from individuals will put me to work...
> *


on the corner o que? :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jul 16 2007, 05:17 PM~8321766
> *on the corner o que? :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


nope

under the car with a polishing rag :biggrin: 

gotta keep the chrome shiney...


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 16 2007, 05:52 PM~8321583
> *P O IS THE PUSSY PALACE ROYAL FAMILY   :biggrin:
> *


I like that one! :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 16 2007, 05:52 PM~8321583
> *P O IS THE PUSSY PALACE ROYAL FAMILY   :biggrin:
> *


just add buffet somewhere in there and its on. :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 10 2007, 03:10 PM~8277180
> *we were there a few months ago makin it rain on them bitches, i was in the back jammin 20's down a bitches pussy, im gonna marry that bitch if she there this time
> *


haven't gotten anything yet!..........BIG NICK.....no love uso


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

puro locos invites all clubs and solo riders to our show


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 17 2007, 09:51 AM~8326963
> *just add buffet somewhere in there and its on. :biggrin:
> *


All the clubs have buffets the serving SKIN TACOS AT THE Y  :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

you all know RI will be in the house as usual... some stying at the oxford suites, some at the red lion... got my room reservation but who knows, all depends on how my knee is holding up after the surgery i had last week... so far so good tho....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jul 17 2007, 11:18 PM~8334110
> *you all know RI will be in the house as usual... some stying at the oxford suites, some at the red lion... got my room reservation but who knows, all depends on how my knee is holding up after the surgery i had last week... so far so good tho....
> *


Come on hop a long, Tanna was at the lowcos show the day after she broke her leg gimping around and i have surgery on aug 3rd and ill be at the show so i know you can make it  :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 17 2007, 11:32 PM~8334180
> *CHROME PARTS
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 17 2007, 11:23 PM~8334139
> *Come on hop a long, Tanna was at the lowcos show the day after she broke her leg gimping around and i have surgery on aug 3rd and ill be at the show so i know you can make it   :biggrin:
> *


I had a feeling that was comin! Yeah we can all be handicapped together!! I can hang the handicap sticker from the whip! Oh wait we can park right up front at the strip club then  (I know tony likes that one!)


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 18 2007, 12:38 AM~8334407
> *I had a feeling that was comin! Yeah we can all be handicapped together!! I can hang the handicap sticker from the whip! Oh wait we can park right up front at the strip club then    (I know tony likes that one!)
> *


I know you do too :biggrin: (STATELINE SPOKANE LAST YEAR :0  :biggrin: :0 )Y U up so late


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 17 2007, 09:56 PM~8332789
> *All the clubs have buffets  the serving SKIN TACOS AT THE Y   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 18 2007, 01:33 AM~8334571
> *I know you do too :biggrin: (STATELINE SPOKANE LAST YEAR :0    :biggrin:  :0 )Y U up so late
> *


Dang Tone why you gotta bring up old stuff! I couldnt sleep leg was hurtin.....I dont get much sleep these days.....


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:nicoderm: ROLLERZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FROM THE NORTHWEST TO LOS ANGELES PARTY'IN AT THE DAYS INN &THE BEST WESTERN :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 18 2007, 03:34 PM~8339047
> *Dang Tone why you gotta bring up old stuff! I couldnt sleep leg was hurtin.....I dont get much sleep these days.....
> *


Dont act like you didnt like looking at a FEW them hoes that night and doing 100 plus in the rag


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

yeaaahhh


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 19 2007, 12:13 AM~8342749
> *Dont act like you didnt like looking at a FEW them hoes that night and doing 100 plus in the rag
> *


Dont act like you didnt like watchin! The rag does get somewhere real quick.....he needs to let me drive!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 19 2007, 07:12 PM~8349045
> *Dont act like you didnt like watchin! The rag does get somewhere real quick.....he needs to let me drive!
> *


You cant drive right now CRASH :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

whats good ..big tone ...


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

2weeks


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

IM LOOKIN FORWARD TOO IT!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Jul 19 2007, 10:55 PM~8351071
> *whats good ..big tone ...
> *


Same old shit different day


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

haha yea ...same here


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 24 2007, 01:52 PM~8380259
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see the UCE line up! :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 24 2007, 06:27 PM~8382613
> *cant wait to see the UCE line up! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

can't wait c what my car does down there!! uffin: uffin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

MAYBE.............. :cheesy:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers+Jul 25 2007, 06:19 PM~8390553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you wont regret it bro the strip clubs are tight! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

How late can you buy the wristbands on saturday I always forget, and how much is it this year?


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 25 2007, 05:14 PM~8390986
> *How late can you buy the wristbands on saturday I always forget, and how much is it this year?
> *



think its 25.00 to get in,
but if you hit up ? one of the auto parts stores (forget what one) somebody know..??
anyway, if you buy a case of oil you get a buy 1 get one free coupon...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

would be nice to see the eastside lineup up here  


> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Jul 25 2007, 05:25 PM~8390586
> *MAYBE.............. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

sac will be in portland :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^^ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 25 2007, 06:14 PM~8390986
> *How late can you buy the wristbands on saturday I always forget, and how much is it this year?
> *


JASON I THINK YOU CAN BUY THEM TIL 3PM,IF YOU NEED SOME HIT ME UP AND ILL GET YOURS :nicoderm:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Jul 25 2007, 10:25 PM~8392754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight!!! :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ANTIOCH MUCH LUV!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jul 25 2007, 05:19 PM~8390553
> *can't wait c what my car does down there!!  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WE SHOULD BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT 2 C SOME NEW WHIPS :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 26 2007, 05:33 PM~8399380
> *WE  SHOULD  BE  THERE  :biggrin:
> *


I was about to ask about the Majestics, LowCreations ,and Toro was up we gunna do club Exotica again? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounding real good.....


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 25 2007, 05:47 PM~8391270
> *think its 25.00 to get in,
> but if you hit up  ? one of the auto parts stores (forget what one) somebody know..??
> anyway, if you buy a case of oil you get a buy 1 get one free coupon...
> *



:0 ..GUESS I WAS WRONG ITS 30.00 EACH ENTRY, 
ITS CHEAPER TO PER REG, GET YOUR TWO WRIST BANDS AND 
AND BOUNCE. ...(EVEN IF YOU DONT OWN A CAR) .

THINK THE AUTO PARTS OIL DEAL IS AUTO ZONE, BUT DONT QUOTE ME ON THAT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Lets not forget to tell all your friends that this shows IS NOT THE ONLY LOWRIDER SHOW in the northwest just because its put on my LRM i see alot of people and cars only show up at this show and to me thats fucked because theres alot of other LOCAL clubs that put on BETTER SHOWS(in my opinion) and they dont show up to them or bring there cars now i know with gas prices and hotels etc shit gets expensive but honestly what shows do you have more fun at???? and would rather support more(im not syaing dont go to this show but go and tell your people to go to the others too  )


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2007, 01:26 AM~8403558
> *Lets not forget to tell all your friends that this shows IS NOT THE ONLY LOWRIDER SHOW  in the northwest just because its put on my LRM i see alot of people and cars only show up at this show and to me thats fucked because theres alot of other LOCAL clubs that put on BETTER SHOWS(in my opinion) and they dont show up to them or bring there cars now i know with gas prices and hotels etc shit gets expensive but honestly what shows do you have more fun at???? and would rather support more(im not syaing dont go to this show but go and tell your people to go to the others too  )
> *



Real talk...from a real rider :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 27 2007, 01:30 AM~8403564
> *Real talk...from a real rider :biggrin:
> *


Thanks means alot coming from a og to this lifestyle  now go wash your bitch up b4 she hates you forever :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2007, 01:32 AM~8403570
> *Thanks means alot coming from a og to this lifestyle  now go wash your bitch up b4 she hates you forever :biggrin:
> *


Bitch's aint shit


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 27 2007, 01:36 AM~8403577
> *Bitch's aint shit
> *


BUT hoes and tricks can i have her ill treat her right atleast for one night  :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2007, 01:37 AM~8403580
> *BUT hoes and tricks can i have her ill treat her right atleast for one night   :biggrin:
> *


You couldn't handle ANY of my bitches...not even for one night :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 27 2007, 01:44 AM~8403594
> *You couldn't handle ANY of my bitches...not even for one night :0
> *


I CAN HANDLE HER TRUST ME


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 27 2007, 12:44 AM~8403594
> *You couldn't handle ANY of my bitches...not even for one night :0
> *











:0


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo (Aug 30, 2004)

The BIG M form Canada will be there and ready to party


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2007, 01:26 AM~8403558
> *Lets not forget to tell all your friends that this shows IS NOT THE ONLY LOWRIDER SHOW  in the northwest just because its put on my LRM i see alot of people and cars only show up at this show and to me thats fucked because theres alot of other LOCAL clubs that put on BETTER SHOWS(in my opinion) and they dont show up to them or bring there cars now i know with gas prices and hotels etc shit gets expensive but honestly what shows do you have more fun at???? and would rather support more(im not syaing dont go to this show but go and tell your people to go to the others too  )
> *


  good point tony.. :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm goin and bringin my lak


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LAY IT LOW DVD DEALS ON SATURDAY
GET AT ME--- 503 319 3236


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 27 2007, 06:25 PM~8408903
> *LAY IT LOW DVD DEALS ON SATURDAY
> GET AT ME--- 503 319 3236
> *


I need a refund bro!


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

big tone dog quote- lets not forget to tell all your friends that this shows IS NOT THE ONLY LOWRIDER SHOW in the northwest just because its put on my LRM i see alot of people and cars only show up at this show and to me thats fucked because theres alot of other LOCAL clubs that put on BETTER SHOWS(in my opinion)



AGREE.....the year is young, but for me so far, the show cisco had in albany/woodburn,,,
show and shine... at auto zone wherever the hell we was at,
was the best show so far, no drama, few cars...30 cars or so,
but dudes was posting up hopping cars that would "never" hop there cars at a big show
simply because no hop drama... the best show for me so far, 
even my boy "paublo" jenda came out the wood work with a bucket of coronas..!!..sharing his beer like a real homie does...hillsboro this sunday... :cheesy: .... gonna be a run for the money..!!... :cheesy:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 27 2007, 04:54 PM~8409113
> *I need a refund bro!
> *


ouch- ok no problem v.5 :biggrin:


----------



## garcia503 (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 27 2007, 06:46 PM~8409496
> *big tone dog quote-  lets not forget to tell all your friends that this shows IS NOT THE ONLY LOWRIDER SHOW in the northwest just because its put on my LRM i see alot of people and cars only show up at this show and to me thats fucked because theres alot of other LOCAL clubs that put on BETTER SHOWS(in my opinion)
> AGREE.....the year is young, but for me so far, the show cisco had in albany/woodburn,,,
> show and shine... at auto zone wherever the hell we was at,
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 27 2007, 05:25 PM~8408903
> *LAY IT LOW DVD DEALS ON SATURDAY
> GET AT ME--- 503 319 3236
> *


:biggrin: you know it......


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2007, 01:26 AM~8403558
> *Lets not forget to tell all your friends that this shows IS NOT THE ONLY LOWRIDER SHOW  in the northwest just because its put on my LRM i see alot of people and cars only show up at this show and to me thats fucked because theres alot of other LOCAL clubs that put on BETTER SHOWS(in my opinion) and they dont show up to them or bring there cars now i know with gas prices and hotels etc shit gets expensive but honestly what shows do you have more fun at???? and would rather support more(im not syaing dont go to this show but go and tell your people to go to the others too  )
> *


4 sure....its hard with kids and money$$ all that, but the local shows are great need be like 6-7 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 28 2007, 02:42 PM~8414743
> *4 sure....its hard with kids and money$$ all that, but the local shows are great need be like 6-7 years ago :biggrin:
> *


X 10


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

one week left.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jul 29 2007, 08:57 AM~8418654
> *one week left..  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THE PURO LOCOS HYDRO TEAL WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT,,LETS SHOW THE CALI AND NEVADA BOYS WE GOT SOME GOOD HOPPERS IN THE NORTHWEST TOO!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Look forward to the show this weekend!!

Also look forward to STEAK BITES!!!!


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 30 2007, 08:57 AM~8425122
> *Look forward to the show this weekend!!
> 
> Also look forward to STEAK BITES!!!!
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 26 2007, 04:05 PM~8399149
> *ANTIOCH MUCH LUV!!
> *


thanks uce see you in portland :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 30 2007, 10:52 AM~8425554
> *:0    :biggrin:
> *


Them Steak bites are craccin!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS HOW WE DO IT FAM!!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

just got this yellow things from them :0


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

hey vengence & underageimp, you guys are goin right?!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 27 2007, 11:15 PM~8410928
> *ouch- ok no problem v.5 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jul 30 2007, 04:57 PM~8429675
> * hey vengence & underageimp, you guys are goin right?!
> *


YOU KNOW I AM :biggrin: 

I WOULD BE INSANE TO MISS IT....


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

Cant wait homies...lookin forward to seeing all the fellow NW riders and LayitLow homies...


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

thats a tight asss show


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jul 30 2007, 04:53 PM~8429641
> *just got this yellow things from them  :0
> *


CAN YOU SAY CONFIRMATION :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jul 30 2007, 09:07 PM~8433011
> *thats a tight asss show
> *


STYLISTICS now JayCee?


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jul 30 2007, 11:12 PM~8433083
> *CAN YOU SAY CONFIRMATION  :nicoderm:
> *


CONFIRMATION! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@Jul 30 2007, 09:02 PM~8432921
> *Cant wait homies...lookin forward to seeing all the fellow NW riders and LayitLow homies...
> *


----------



## chevyseller06 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

I'll be at the Portland show! Much love!


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 1 2007, 11:07 AM~8446936
> *I'll be at the Portland show! Much love!
> 
> 
> ...


TOMASA CANT WAIT 2 SEE U- GOT SOME GOOD SHOTS OF YOU. :biggrin: 
HIT US UP WHEN U IN TOWN 503 319 3236 :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 1 2007, 12:39 PM~8447202
> *TOMASA CANT WAIT 2 SEE U- GOT SOME GOOD SHOTS OF YOU. :biggrin:
> HIT US UP WHEN U IN TOWN 503 319 3236 :biggrin:
> *



Okay, thanx!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 1 2007, 02:06 PM~8447399
> *Okay, thanx!
> *


Tomasita baby would you please model on my car for a picture! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 1 2007, 01:07 PM~8446936
> *I'll be at the Portland show! Much love!
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 1 2007, 05:09 PM~8449072
> *I  LOVE  YOU  :biggrin:
> *


me first! :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

Anything for my fans guys. Yea, I'll do a shoot anytime. Holla!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 1 2007, 05:20 PM~8449167
> *Anything for my fans guys. Yea, I'll do a shoot anytime. Holla!
> *


BUT I LOVE YOU :biggrin: :tongue: :yes:YOU MY FUTURE BABY MOMMA :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

can you say LOWCOS?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE NEW LADY OF LOWRIDING










BRING YOUR FRIEND SHE IS GORGIOUS  TOO


TORO BETTER BE COMING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Few more days.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

STEAK BITES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Acropolis Steakhouse 
8325 SE Mcloughlin Blvd
Portland, OR
97202
Phone: (503) 231-9611


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 1 2007, 08:15 PM~8450404
> *can you say LOWCOS?
> *


fuck bro Iamma try and make it man but its a busy month for me beside all the car shows I have some family events too!


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

I will be there representin WANTED, holla at cha girl!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 2 2007, 12:00 AM~8453162
> *STEAK BITES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Acropolis Steakhouse
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 12:09 PM~8456446
> *I will be there representin WANTED, holla at cha girl!
> 
> 
> ...


just as long as i get a pic with ya.... :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 12:09 PM~8456446
> *I will be there representin WANTED, holla at cha girl!
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm ur fineee!!!!!!!! c u there


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*RIDER CHRONICLES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE

DVDS FOR RIDERS BY RIDERS...COME SAY HI HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 2 2007, 07:34 PM~8459791
> *RIDER CHRONICLES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> DVDS FOR RIDERS BY RIDERS...COME SAY HI HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Where the pre and post after parties at???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 2 2007, 07:34 PM~8459791
> *RIDER CHRONICLES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> DVDS FOR RIDERS BY RIDERS...COME SAY HI HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


and ill be at the booth..... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

bro bro been so busy I havent heard.. a few of us will be kickin it at the usual spot.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 2 2007, 07:58 PM~8459964
> *bro bro been so busy I havent heard.. a few of us will be kickin it at the usual spot.
> *


just lemme know when i get there.....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 2 2007, 07:58 PM~8459964
> *bro bro been so busy I havent heard.. a few of us will be kickin it at the usual spot.
> *


fill me in again where its at looks like fun gunna have to stop by


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 2 2007, 07:59 PM~8459980
> *fill me in again where its at looks like fun gunna have to stop by
> *


we gonna hit the acrop again big homie? :biggrin: 


lets see if i can get away with what i did last year...... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


and not get kicked out either.....


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

PRE-PARTY Sat Night at Studio 704 in vancouver. its 5 min from the expo! EXIT 1B off I-5 heading North to vancouver.

Google map 7th & Main st Vancouver Wa to get a detailed location. We will be having models & giveaways and just kicking it the night before the show. Bring out your car for pics!! Post up right infront of the club and come in to kick it! Dart boards, pool tables, 2 floors, DJ's, Hot girls )

Hit me up!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PM ME FOR DETAILS RIDERSSSSSS

YOU KNOW HOW WE DO!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 2 2007, 08:37 PM~8460332
> *PM ME FOR DETAILS RIDERSSSSSS
> 
> YOU KNOW HOW WE DO!!
> *


pm sent homie....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SPRAY PAINT TO PROTECT THE INNOCENT :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 2 2007, 12:00 AM~8453162
> *STEAK BITES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Acropolis Steakhouse
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yes :biggrin: :biggrin: sir!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 2 2007, 08:46 PM~8460429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 OH HELL YEAH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 2 2007, 08:46 PM~8460429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 HMMMMMM I WONDER WHO THAT IS? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Aug 2 2007, 08:11 PM~8460090
> *PRE-PARTY Sat Night at Studio 704 in vancouver. its 5 min from the expo! EXIT 1B off I-5 heading North to vancouver.
> 
> Google map 7th & Main st Vancouver Wa to get a detailed location. We will be having models & giveaways and just kicking it the night before the show. Bring out your car for pics!! Post up right infront of the club and come in to kick it! Dart boards, pool tables, 2 floors, DJ's, Hot girls )
> ...



Heeeey that sounds cool! I should be getting there Saturday night. Let me know the details.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Aug 2 2007, 08:11 PM~8460090
> *PRE-PARTY Sat Night at Studio 704 in vancouver. its 5 min from the expo! EXIT 1B off I-5 heading North to vancouver.
> 
> Google map 7th & Main st Vancouver Wa to get a detailed location. We will be having models & giveaways and just kicking it the night before the show. Bring out your car for pics!! Post up right infront of the club and come in to kick it! Dart boards, pool tables, 2 floors, DJ's, Hot girls )
> ...


 I HEARD ABOUT THAT! WHATS UP WITH SOME V.I.P


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 2 2007, 08:46 PM~8460429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN hot tub action pm me the deatails INNOCENT ha ha ha thats was a good one LOL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHEN YOU GET IN TONE?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Aug 1 2007, 03:09 PM~8449072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

Big Tony dont stray from the acrop.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Aug 2 2007, 09:16 PM~8460817
> *Big Tony dont stray from the acrop.
> *


whassup big homie....:wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Aug 2 2007, 09:16 PM~8460817
> *Big Tony dont stray from the acrop.
> *


Acrop for STEAK BITES other for the SKIN TACOS and Ryan fri eve sometime


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be in friday mornin...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 2 2007, 09:43 PM~8461116
> *ill be in friday mornin...
> *


Damn not sure if the 503 is ready for 3 days of chuckie :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 2 2007, 09:49 PM~8461150
> *Damn not sure if the 503 is ready for 3 days of chuckie :biggrin:
> *


why?

it had me for 13 months while i was in job corps and survived.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 2 2007, 09:50 PM~8461166
> *why?
> 
> it had me for 13 months while i was in job corps and survived.... :biggrin:
> *


Is that what happened to portland LOL naw just playing what skill u learn there i heard it can be good learning life lesson??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 2 2007, 09:53 PM~8461183
> *Is that what happened to portland LOL naw just playing what skill u learn  there i heard it can be good learning life lesson??
> *


i took autobody,

ill have to tell ya bout it when i get down there,

i learned alot of things,and a few of em im starting to think i shouldnt have learned..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 2 2007, 09:54 PM~8461199
> *i took autobody,
> 
> ill have to tell ya bout it when i get down there,
> ...


Oh shit CHUCKIES CUSTOMS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 2 2007, 10:07 PM~8461293
> *Oh shit CHUCKIES CUSTOMS
> *


lol,no they only teach you enough to get in a shop at entry level...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HE SAID TACO!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

things go right ill be seein some pink taco and eating some steak bites


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 2 2007, 10:16 PM~8461371
> *HE SAID TACO!!!!
> *


Thers always BUTTrittos too LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

i like those.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

no comment there cholo,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Getting motivated tell them 503 hoes to be ready


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

Come on big t we ready for you!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

FOR DETAILS CLICK HERE:
DETAILS ON THE LOWRIDER PRE-FUNK


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Bowtie Connection is en route they will also have a limited amount of the new color bars for sale 10 only 5 chrome and 5 black and these first sets are going to have a FREE extra lens in it to change it up a little if you want.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be down there a lil later..


travel agencies fucked up my usual method so ill be comin a different way...


----------



## Smokey the Bear (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 3 2007, 03:25 PM~8465854
> *ill be down there a lil later..
> travel agencies fucked up my usual method so ill be comin a different way...
> *


I didn't know travel agencies help with hitch hiking.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Smokey the Bear_@Aug 3 2007, 02:28 PM~8465874
> *I didn't know travel agencies help with hitch hiking.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 2 2007, 08:51 PM~8460485
> *Heeeey that sounds cool! I should be getting there Saturday night. Let me know the details.
> *


We are going to be kicking it at the club so If your with Licks N Tricks you get in the club FREE!!!! We trying to setup drink specials for everybody in the crew!

BRING OUT YOUR CARS!!!!!


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

ALSO giving away stuff from sponsors.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smokey the Bear_@Aug 3 2007, 02:28 PM~8465874
> *I didn't know travel agencies help with hitch hiking.
> *


then how are you comin to the show,i was referring to greyhound getting double booked,and amtrak customers getting priority over those that already paid.. :angry:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

vengence just charter a private jet down here and be done with it.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 3 2007, 02:25 PM~8465854
> *ill be down there a lil later..
> travel agencies fucked up my usual method so ill be comin a different way...
> *



DONT YOU LIVE IN WASHINGTON? HOW FAR DO YOU LIVE FROM PORTLAND?


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

The club is 2 blocks off I-5, 5 min from the Expo so close to alot of hotels that everybody is staying at! I stress on bring your car cause we have a photographer, models, and Ill be there with the video camera.


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Amtrack is not running from Eugene OR to Vancouver B.C. because of some stress fractures they found in some railing and cars, so they're shutting down their whole system to operate and check other cars out.


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Our guestlist is over 80 people!!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

87 on the guest list and still counting....

E-mail your FULL NAME to [email protected] to be added, or go to the MySpace event and R.S.V.P. with your full name! Must do it before MIDNIGHT TONIGHT and you must also arrive before 11PM to the party, that's when the guestlist closes!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

<span style='font-family:Geneva'>*OK STOP CALLIN- HERES WHERE ITS GOIN DOWN RIDER STYLE-

THE VIEWPOINT 82ND AND KILLINGSWORTH GOING DOWN TONIGHT AND TOMORROW !!!! JUST TELLEM YOUS A "RIDER" AND GET IN FREE.

8102 NE KILLINGSWORTH ABOUT 6 MILES FROM THE EXPO JUST GET TOWARDS PORTLAND ON MLK BLVD TAKE A LEFT ON KILLINGWORTH OR LOMBARD AND YOU RUN INTO HER...I MEAN THE CLUB GET IT HAHA




SEE YOU ALL REEL SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!*</span>

OH YA THIS IS A DRAMA FREE EVENT
..........   :biggrin: 
THEY GOT PLENTY OF PATRON AND HENNY ON HAND. GET LOST CALL ME 503 319 3236


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Aug 3 2007, 06:21 PM~8467310
> *87 on the guest list and still counting....
> 
> E-mail your FULL NAME to [email protected] to be added, or go to the MySpace event and R.S.V.P. with your full name!  Must do it before MIDNIGHT TONIGHT and you must also arrive before 11PM to the party, that's when the guestlist closes!
> *


FUCK I'LL BE GETTING READY AT THIS TIME,,I DON WANNA SHOW UP TO THE SHOW ALL PUIKIN AND SMELLING LIKE PEE,,


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 3 2007, 08:27 PM~8468042
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>OK STOP CALLIN- HERES WHERE ITS GOIN DOWN RIDER STYLE-
> 
> THE VIEWPOINT 82ND AND KILLINGSWORTH GOING DOWN TONIGHT AND TOMORROW !!!! JUST TELLEM YOUS A "RIDER" AND GET IN FREE.
> ...


AHH!!NAKED PUSSY,,SMELLY PUSSY,HAIRY PUSSY,BIG PUSSY,SMALL PUSY,!!(I'LL TAKE THAT ONE BACK)THERES NO SMALL PUSSY AT ANY STRIP CLUB! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 3 2007, 08:27 PM~8468042
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>OK STOP CALLIN- HERES WHERE ITS GOIN DOWN RIDER STYLE-
> 
> THE VIEWPOINT 82ND AND KILLINGSWORTH GOING DOWN TONIGHT AND TOMORROW !!!! JUST TELLEM YOUS A "RIDER" AND GET IN FREE.
> ...


WHAT time and top notch ladies right  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PURO LOCOS BETTER COME THRU- STARTIN AROUND 10PM HOMIE TELL ALL YOUR FRIENDS.....AND BRING YOUR DOLLARS...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 3 2007, 08:40 PM~8468089
> *PURO LOCOS BETTER COME THRU- STARTIN AROUND 10PM HOMIE TELL ALL YOUR FRIENDS........
> *


I WISH I COULD ,,I HAVE TO WORK TONITE!!DAMN :angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG RIDER TOMMORROWS GUNNA BE EVEN BETTER HOPE 2 C U THERE BILLY :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

good night!!!! see all you homies in p.o. in tha morning :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

R.O. BABY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 3 2007, 08:27 PM~8468042
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>OK STOP CALLIN- HERES WHERE ITS GOIN DOWN RIDER STYLE-
> 
> THE VIEWPOINT 82ND AND KILLINGSWORTH GOING DOWN TONIGHT AND TOMORROW !!!! JUST TELLEM YOUS A "RIDER" AND GET IN FREE.
> ...


You wherent there tonight


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 3 2007, 02:09 PM~8465685
> *Bowtie Connection is en route they will also have a limited amount of the new color bars for sale 10 only 5 chrome and 5 black and these first sets are going to have a FREE extra lens in it to change it up a little if you want.
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BOWTIE MUCH LUV... WHAT UP MR. IMPALA!!!!


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

Big tony we did a tour de france yesterday or i should say this morning.


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

LAST CHANCE TO GET ON THE GUEST LIST FOR THE PARTY AT 704 TONIGHT.... MAIL YOUR FULL NAME TO [email protected] NO LATER THAN 5PM... THAT'S WHEN THE GUEST LIST WILL BE PRINTED!!!


SO FAR 98 PEOPLE ARE ON THE GUEST LIST!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im in se portland right now,visiting some family,


and brandon is in town,well he will be back soon,

me,him,and my brother were out raisin hell last night till 6 am....


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

CLICK HERE FOR DIRECTIONS

and its going to be packed, bring your cars out to the club for pics and all. and way more hotter girls and they wont try to take your money, ha ha ha. See everybody tonight!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

where the spot after the show? that park by the expo center?


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Thats the word, Delta Park


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ronny1818_@Aug 4 2007, 10:06 AM~8470556
> *Fuk ryder's fake ass lil 10 person event...lol come chill with some people that realy know lowrider's and dont front to just to make friends.We will be over at studio 704 with hella give away's and even hotter chick's then the fuckin view point(if your looking for chicks with stab wonds and bullet hole's...well then the view point is were you wanna be...trust me) Our event will be packed with top notch lady's,and hawiaain tropic model KimmiSelf.sO AGAIN FUCK THE VIEW POINT, trust me when i say this...RYDER IS NO RYDER...LOL. Come chill with some real home boy's.
> *


*WHO THE FUCK R U?????????????? 2 POSTIN BITCH .....SAY IT TO MY FACE TOMMORROW AT MY BOOTH AND LETS HAVE A POLE ON WHO GOTS THE BETTER "MODELS" CALL ME RIGHT NOW ILL MEET YOU AT BEST WESTERN IN 1 HOUR ... YOU DIRTY CUNT CALL ME 503 319 3236 EVERYONE STAYED TUNED!!!!!!!!!* WHERE YOU GONNA BE BOY I WILL FIND U.

COME OUT BEHIND YOUR SCREEN CALL ME ASAP

I DO THIS FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT NOT 4 PROFITS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I GOT MONEY MY BROADS R BETTER 2 MORROW COME SEE ME IF U CAN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ILL BE SURE TO HAVE A COPY OF THIS CONVERSATION IN HAND.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Aug 4 2007, 01:47 PM~8471472
> *CLICK HERE FOR DIRECTIONS
> 
> and its going to be packed, bring your cars out to the club for pics and all. and way more hotter girls and they wont try to take your money, ha ha ha. See everybody tonight!
> ...


CAUSE I WANT YOUR MONEY :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ah ah it wasnt me - my friend got on the computer under my name. and typed it. ya i got your # and called u cunt but you didnt call me or buck up fuck stick- ill find u if u come 2 the expo u dirty little nerd. U fuckn with the wrong guy and its getting old. lay it low fans I will have picks to post of this fucking hater. You dont even have a house how u gonna slam me bitch. get R.O.s nuts Oh I have no problems with biggz and his family- I hope he feels the same cause u just a kling on. Post your ride- u got to have money cause u mooch for free..... Funny how you never called???????? Lets handle this bitch- im tired of the games


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

NIGHT NIGHT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

still no word


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST SAW TATORTOT ... MINUTES AGO........... I ASKED HIM ABOUT YOU -IF U WAS COMIN.............HIS LIP WAS TIGHTER THAN A PAIR OF DICKIES........ I KNOW U KNOW WHERE MY BOOTH IS AT. U A FLEA IN THIS SPORT. STFU.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Show was way smaller than last year, it kind of sucked.


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

does anybody have pics, i missed this one.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SADDLY IT CONTINUES TO GET SMALLER- CAUSE LRM IS ALL ABOUT THAT MONEY. WHAT UP BIG MR. IMPALA!!!!

FOR THE SPECTATORS BONNIE NEVER CALLED OR SHOWED HIS FACE 

GO BUY A HOUSE, GET OFF R.O.S NUTS THEY THINK YOUR A SQUARE

WE ALL HAD A BLAST LAUGHING AT U CALLIN JUNIOR EVERY 5 MINUTES


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

Post up the pics fellas...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GREAT TO SEE EVERYONE - THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND POSITIVE COMMENTS. N.W. STILL SHINING!!!!!!!!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 5 2007, 08:59 PM~8479331
> *Show was way smaller than last year, it kind of sucked.
> *


Wow I figured it wouild have been bigger espesially with their 30th anniversary.
I didnt make it :tears:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

where the pics......


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

I was also dissapointed...


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I was also disapointed- My wife told me to get her a 30th aniversary T-shirt and they wern't selling anything other than a free hat with a 2 year subscription- I saw the Lowrider semi there but I didn't see anything it was hauling- I also didn't see the Thump Records booth- Thanks to all the NW riders for putting in a long 2 days for the show- Hopefully next year will be better.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

saw alot of cars in the parking lot also saw alot of car club shirts with no cars there. I hear alot of excuses why people didn't bring there cars. Even alot of local kats were not there. Again if we just bitch and don't support shows in the NW there will be no shows for us to bitch about.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD WAY TO PUT IT CISCO- BTW YOUR NEW BABY IS BEAUTIFUL GLAD I GOT A CHANCE 2 C HER BIG UCE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 5 2007, 10:45 PM~8480947
> *saw alot of cars in the parking lot also saw alot of car club shirts with no cars there. I hear alot of excuses why people didn't bring there cars. Even alot of local kats were not there. Again if we just bitch and don't support shows in the NW there will be no shows for us to bitch about.
> *


oooohhhh low blow homie, :angry: 


but i got you...  


indeed the show was smaller this year,for pics look in post your rides,i posted all i got...


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 5 2007, 10:49 PM~8480989
> *GOOD WAY TO PUT IT CISCO- BTW YOUR NEW BABY IS BEAUTIFUL GLAD I GOT A CHANCE 2 C HER BIG UCE
> *


hope to see you in salem in a couple weeks,somebody has to have pics of the show at least of old girl with the gold paint and feathers


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 5 2007, 08:05 AM~8475407
> *still no word
> *


MY DOGGS NO JOKE WHEN HE SAYS HE GONNA DO SOMETHING HE DOES CAME TO CALI IN MAY AND DID 2 SHOWS BACK TO BACK AFTER TRAVELING 16 HOURS BY HIMSELF THATS A TRUE RIDER [email protected]%# WHAT YOU HEARD MUCH LOVE USO :biggrin:COME TO SAN MATEO ITS GONNA BE LIVE BIGG DOGG YOU KNOW YOU FAM IN CALI DONT EVEN TRIP COME STAY AT OUR PAD


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 5 2007, 09:56 PM~8481054
> *MY DOGGS NO JOKE WHEN HE SAYS HE GONNA DO SOMETHING HE DOES CAME TO CALI IN MAY AND DID 2 SHOWS BACK TO BACK AFTER TRAVELING 16 HOURS BY HIMSELF THATS A TRUE RIDER [email protected]%# WHAT YOU HEARD MUCH LOVE USO  :biggrin:COME TO SAN MATEO ITS GONNA BE LIVE BIGG DOGG YOU KNOW YOU FAM IN CALI DONT EVEN TRIP COME STAY AT OUR PAD
> *



THANK YOU MY FRIEND.... YOU GUNNA VOL. 6 BRO BRO
I LOVE CALI USOS REAL RIDERS NOT SIDLINERS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: vengence, RIDERCHRONICLES, *babyhuey*


WHASSUP HOMIE,I YELLED TO SAY WHASSUP AND YOU IGNORED ME?


EITHER WAY I KNOW YOU SAW MY SHORT ASS WALKIN ROUND THE SHOW,

AND YA STILL AINT SAID NOTHING...

OH WELL THE LINC LOOKED GOOD....


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 5 2007, 10:21 PM~8481219
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: vengence, RIDERCHRONICLES, babyhuey
> WHASSUP HOMIE,I YELLED TO SAY WHASSUP AND YOU IGNORED ME?
> ...



my bad, you know im not like that, ...
i might have been trying to figure out how i dropped a 20 off at the booth on chicken strips and a soda..??....gonna eat my ass off "before" the show next year...
...i just bought a "next project", ...
so i might have missed you because i been busy planning and plotting my next move.... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 5 2007, 11:31 PM~8481306
> *my bad, you know im not like that,
> ...i just bought my "next project",
> so i might have been busy planning and plotting my next move....  :biggrin:
> *


aight then...  



JUST DONT LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!!!!  








*THIS TIME IT BETTER BE A CHEVY,OR IM JUST GONNA TAKE THAT LINCOLN** FROM YOU!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

dont even trip.....its a chevy :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 5 2007, 11:35 PM~8481337
> *dont even trip.....its a chevy :0
> *


GOOD

I NEED ANOTHER DAILY  


<span style=\'color:red\'>
*THE NEW ONE AINT PRE-BUILT IS IT?* :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: ...break bread on the lincoln, and it washington plates from then on,
the project...prebuilt nothing, put it like this, we lifted the car up at westside friday,
after looking at the "tail pipes"..something dident look right....
after closer inspection....came to realize the tail pipes were modified fence post from a chain link fence . :uh: ..dude had 16 welds on each pipe to get it to fit under the car...
these rat rod cats do some funny ass shit...... so...i guess you can say its a project


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 5 2007, 10:19 PM~8481201
> *THANK YOU MY FRIEND.... YOU GUNNA VOL. 6 BRO BRO
> I LOVE CALI USOS REAL RIDERS NOT SIDLINERS
> *


 YOU TAKE GOOD CARE OF THIS RIDER HOMIE- JUST FOUND OUT THE BIG BODY COMIN OUT IN A MOTION PICTURE IN A COUPLE MONTHS. :biggrin:
DONT FEEL BAD VENG. JAIME PAST ME BY TOO :0 REMEMBER BISCAYNES DONT COUNT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> GOOD
> 
> ILL BE DOWN NEXT WEEKEND TO GET MY LINCOLN FROM YOU THEN..... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

im gonna have to step out the crowd, my opinion about the show,
i personally enjoyed the smaller show this year, i like the hillsboro shows and the smaller 
show and shine in woodburn, ect.
just seems to me to be more about the cars and clubs driving them,
LRM show is usally alot of spectators, overpriced food ect. 
alot of wanna be, little kid gangsters, fucking up the after spots for later, delta, mlk ect. 
there could have been more car this yr, but everyone i wanted to see for the most part was there...so i gonna say i had a good time at lrm show this year, 
got 3 braclets for the prereg, sold 2 bands in the parking lot so minus the prereg money
it was a cheap event,............ and........for the first show this year,
IM NOT PUTTING LOTION ON MY HEAD COMPLAINING ABOUT MY SUNBURN.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

DONT FEEL BAD VENG. JAIME PAST ME BY TOO :0 REMEMBER BISCAYNES DONT COUNT :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]



 ..i must have really been paying attention to the cars this year....
my bad bro, hope i dident miss anyone else.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

i will have pics 2night


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> > GOOD
> >
> > ILL BE DOWN NEXT WEEKEND TO GET MY LINCOLN FROM YOU THEN..... :biggrin:
> > all that talk and bigbird cant get no love in post your ride topic.....
> ...


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN I MISSED IT :angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

STILL NUTTIN FROM BONNIE--- SHOUT OUT TO MY BOY GARY OF UCE HE MAKES VIDEOS FOR COMCAST TV LOCALLY... THANKS FOR THE INTERVIEW GOT LUV 4 U, CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR NEXT STINGER COME OUT!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

SO WHEER ARE THE PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 5 2007, 12:49 AM~8474650
> *ah ah it wasnt me - my friend got on the computer under my name. and typed it.  ya i got your # and called u cunt but you didnt call me or buck up fuck stick- ill find u if u come 2 the expo u dirty little nerd. U fuckn with the wrong guy and its getting old. lay it low fans I will have picks to post of this fucking hater. You dont even have a house how u gonna slam me bitch. get R.O.s nuts Oh I have no problems with biggz and his family- I hope he feels the same cause u just a kling on. Post your ride- u got to have money cause u mooch for free..... Funny how you never called???????? Lets handle this bitch- im tired of the games
> *


I suggest keeping my name and my family's name out yer mouth homie... regardless of whether it's good or not. I'mma tell you right NOW Ronny is part of MY FAMILY.... so don't say you don't have problems with my fam if you're tryin' to talk shit about Ronny.

Don't get choked and shook up over dumb shit. I suggest everyone just stop talkin' shit and do it bigger than the other man. Show and prove, not yap and talk. Ryan, I know this is between you and Ronny, but please don't talk about who U got unless you want him to talk about who he's got too. I've been tryin' to stay out of this shit, but it's starting to get on my nerves and piss me off.

I'll mash my mini-van over your rice burner any day homie.... and then hop out and get hyphy on your chronicle ass if you want. Should we take it there? I don't think so... but I'm pretty sure you know what I'm talkin' about. I don't play internet games homie. If you wanna "squad up" and go "posse for posse" I'll take that challenge. You REALLY wanna go that route?


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 5 2007, 08:41 PM~8479652
> *SADDLY IT CONTINUES TO GET SMALLER- CAUSE LRM IS ALL ABOUT THAT MONEY. WHAT UP BIG MR. IMPALA!!!!
> 
> FOR THE SPECTATORS BONNIE NEVER CALLED OR SHOWED HIS FACE
> ...


I heard Junior checked you and put you in a corner Saturday night... is that true? And I also know you looked Ronny in the eye Sunday and didn't say SHIT. What's up with that? Thought you wanted to check him.....


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

i got HELLA pics and vid's. i'll post up the good ones when i get off work 2nite... i cant do it now cuz i'm at work lol :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmmmm



all i know is nobody need be talkin shit bout me at all from this show...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Aug 6 2007, 03:34 PM~8487021
> *I heard Junior checked you and put you in a corner Saturday night... is that true?  And I also know you looked Ronny in the eye Sunday and didn't say SHIT.  What's up with that?  Thought you wanted to check him.....
> *


I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT HE LOOKS LIKE... I SHOOK YOUR HAND LAST TIME I SAW YOU- ASK HOW WERE THINGS U SEEMED FINE. POST A PICTURE OF HIM. HE NEVER CAME TO ME... TATORTOT I THOUGHT CALLED A TRUCE. WHE HE DONT CALL ME???? WHOS PUMPIN HIS HEAD WITH THIS BULLSHIT. PAUL LET ME KNOW WHAT I DID TO YOU K?? MY NUMBER AGAIN 503 319 3236

CHECK OUT ONE OF MY MANY LOWRIDERS OVER THE YEARS COMING OUT IN A MOVIE NEAR YOU. JUNIOR ALWAYS HAD MY BACK BRO IVE KNOWN HIM LIKE 10 YEARS HES LIKE FAMILY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 05:15 PM~8487358
> *I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT HE LOOKS LIKE... I SHOOK YOUR HAND LAST TIME I SAW YOU- ASK HOW WERE THINGS U SEEMED FINE. POST A PICTURE OF HIM. HE NEVER CAME TO ME... TATORTOT I THOUGHT CALLED A TRUCE. WHE HE DONT CALL ME???? WHOS PUMPIN HIS HEAD WITH THIS BULLSHIT. PAUL LET ME KNOW WHAT I DID TO YOU K?? MY NUMBER AGAIN 503 319 3236
> 
> CHECK OUT ONE OF MY MANY LOWRIDERS OVER THE YEARS COMING OUT IN A MOVIE NEAR YOU. JUNIOR ALWAYS HAD MY BACK BRO IVE KNOWN HIM LIKE 10 YEARS HES LIKE FAMILY
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 05:15 PM~8487358
> *I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT HE LOOKS LIKE... I SHOOK YOUR HAND LAST TIME I SAW YOU- ASK HOW WERE THINGS U SEEMED FINE. POST A PICTURE OF HIM. HE NEVER CAME TO ME... TATORTOT I THOUGHT CALLED A TRUCE. WHE HE DONT CALL ME???? WHOS PUMPIN HIS HEAD WITH THIS BULLSHIT. PAUL LET ME KNOW WHAT I DID TO YOU K?? MY NUMBER AGAIN 503 319 3236
> 
> CHECK OUT ONE OF MY MANY LOWRIDERS OVER THE YEARS COMING OUT IN A MOVIE NEAR YOU. JUNIOR ALWAYS HAD MY BACK BRO IVE KNOWN HIM LIKE 10 YEARS HES LIKE FAMILY
> *


Here's the dood that's been punkin' you over the past few days. I'm sure you recognize him. Pretty sad when this guy punks you out, eh? lol


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

There's another one for ya.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OMG ANOTHER NEW POSTER WE ALL GROWN UP............ I WILL ASK AGAIN WHO IS HE WHAT DOES HE LOOK LIKE- DONT GET ALL GANGSTERED UP. IF SOME POSTED THAT SHIT ABOUT U- WOULDNT U WANT TO KNOW WHY??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YEAH OK - HEY STEPPED OUT OF THE CAR SATURDAY NIGHT THATS HE LOOKED AT ME.......... AND GOT BACK IN THE VAN AND LEFT. THANK U BIZZ 4 POSTN THE PIC, NOW I KNOW WHO YOU TALKIN BOUT. NEVER SEEN HIM IN THE SREETS

TELLEM TO WATCH VOL 1 AGAIN.. MY SINGLE TAKE OUT DOUBLES. I EVEN GOT A COPY WATCH IT ALL THE TIME WITH MY LIL GROUP.

DID NOT SEE HIM AT THE SHOW NOT ONCE.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HMM I GOT TO MAKE SOME RIDER CHRONICLE BADGES


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 05:22 PM~8487892
> *YEAH OK - HEY STEPPED OUT OF THE CAR SATURDAY NIGHT THATS HE LOOKED AT ME.......... AND GOT BACK IN THE VAN AND LEFT. THANK U BIZZ 4 POSTN THE PIC, NOW I KNOW WHO YOU TALKIN BOUT. NEVER SEEN HIM IN THE SREETS
> 
> TELLEM TO WATCH VOL 1 AGAIN.. MY SINGLE TAKE OUT DOUBLES. I EVEN GOT A COPY WATCH IT ALL THE TIME WITH MY LIL GROUP.
> ...



EVEN AFTER ALMOST GETTING ARRESTED :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 06:22 PM~8487892
> *YEAH OK - HEY STEPPED OUT OF THE CAR SATURDAY NIGHT THATS HE LOOKED AT ME.......... AND GOT BACK IN THE VAN AND LEFT. THANK U BIZZ 4 POSTN THE PIC, NOW I KNOW WHO YOU TALKIN BOUT. NEVER SEEN HIM IN THE SREETS
> 
> TELLEM TO WATCH VOL 1 AGAIN.. MY SINGLE TAKE OUT DOUBLES. I EVEN GOT A COPY WATCH IT ALL THE TIME WITH MY LIL GROUP.
> ...



That's some funny isht. That's not what I heard at all. lol


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS WHY WE SHOULD ALL SPEAK FOR OURSELVES- I THINK HOOTIE GOT SOME OF IT ON TAPE. WAIT WERENT YOU DRIVIN?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I SEE YOU LIL TONY!!!! AND DRIVING AT LUNCH 2 DAY TOO.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OH SHIT AND BIG TONY TOO- SORRY I FAILED YOU GUYS ON BEING A REEL RIDER LOL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AND R.O. WHAT UP BRIAN YOU BROTHERS COOL AS HELL. HOPE THEY HOME SAFE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 06:46 PM~8488109
> *OH SHIT AND BIG TONY TOO- SORRY I FAILED YOU GUYS ON BEING A REEL RIDER LOL
> *


Do your thing man dont sweat the B S i been telling you that for years people talk let them and dont sweat it if you get all pissed they win


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 06:47 PM~8488122
> *AND R.O. WHAT UP BRIAN YOU BROTHERS COOL AS HELL. HOPE THEY HOME SAFE
> *


GLAD YOU HAD FUN BRO :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 6 2007, 05:51 PM~8488164
> *Do your thing man dont sweat the B S i been telling you that for years people talk let them and dont sweat it if you get all pissed they win
> *


YOU NOW IVE BEEN GETTING BETTER :biggrin: MUCH LUV U ALWAYZ BE MY SUPER BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 6 2007, 05:53 PM~8488183
> *GLAD YOU HAD FUN BRO :biggrin:
> *


YOU BETTER BE HERE NEXT YEAR BRO BRO!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 06:58 PM~8488235
> *YOU BETTER BE HERE NEXT YEAR BRO BRO!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr stomper_@Aug 6 2007, 05:52 PM~8487646
> *Man ya'll i heard this shit going down with ryder and some dude named ronny? well i dont know this ronny guy but let me tell you...RYAN is a bitch he thinks he's got homie's out hear in this lowrider shit but he dont.He try's to swing off every one's nutz, but he get's no respect out hear...Let's speek on it and let it be known. No i have bought one of he's dvd's i bought one at the lrm show...But i also went on over to the other vato that was selling dvd's also i think it was lickntricks...And i gotta say, i now know why alot of people talk shit behind ryder's back...He video's are weak homie.The picture quality is way off and to shacky.I think you need to bye a better cam homie and i have read the stuff you been saying and i gotta say...YOU DO NOT LOOK LIKE A GANGSTER SO STOP TRYING TO BE.And you shouild fire your lil bald home girl you got working for also( that is a girl right?)
> *


EXCUSE YOU!!!!

HOLD THE FUCK UP,YOU DONT KNOW ME SO DONT SPEAK BOUT ME,IMA GUY GET IT STRAIGHT,*AND IF YOU TOO DUMB TO SEE STRAIGHT COME SEE ME ILL STOMP YA VISION BACK STRAIGHT FOR GOOD..*

FIRE ME? SHIT YOU WISH,IM A PARTNER IN THE BUSINESS HOMIE,AND TRUST ME YOU DONT KNOW SHIT ON ME SO DONT SPEAK ON ME,PLAIN AND SIMPLE....

SO ILL SAY THIS ONCE AGAIN JUST INCASE YOU DIDNT READ IT EARLIER..

*IMA GUY AND YOU BETTER REMEMBER THAT*

IF YOU STILL CANT REMEMBER ASK YA GIRL SHE WAS SCREAMIN MY NAME IN THE PARKING LOT!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HANDLE THIS VENG.. IM DONE WITH THIS B.S. 15 YEARS DEEP IN THIS SHIT *****... JUST WAIT ... THATS ALL IM GONNA SAY- RIDER OUT!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 06:13 PM~8488404
> *HANDLE THIS VENG.. IM DONE WITH THIS B.S. 15 YEARS DEEP IN THIS SHIT *****... JUST WAIT ... THATS ALL IM GONNA SAY- RIDER OUT!!!
> *



BRING A POSITIVE TONE BACK TO THIS TOPIC.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 07:13 PM~8488404
> *HANDLE THIS VENG.. IM DONE WITH THIS B.S. 15 YEARS DEEP IN THIS SHIT *****... JUST WAIT ... THATS ALL IM GONNA SAY- RIDER OUT!!!
> *


IM THROUGH WITH FAKE ASS PUNKS LIKE THAT,

THEY AINT GOT THE BALLS TO SAY SHIT TO ME IN MY FACE AT THE SHOW THEY AINT WORTH MY TIME ANYMORE...


----------



## Cadillac Mac (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 6 2007, 06:08 PM~8488357
> *EXCUSE YOU!!!!
> 
> HOLD THE FUCK UP,YOU DONT KNOW ME SO DONT SPEAK BOUT ME,IMA GUY GET IT STRAIGHT,AND IF YOU TOO DUMB TO SEE STRAIGHT COME SEE ME ILL STOMP YA VISION BACK STRAIGHT FOR GOOD..
> ...


YOU'RE A DUDE????

I THOUGHT YOU WAS A GIRL THIS WHOLE TIME. ONLY A GIRL WOULD BE ON THAM NUTZ LIKE THAT. ITS ALL GOOD, NOW I KNOW YOU'RE JUST A GROUPIE.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

READ HERE

YO BONNIE READ THIS!!!!!!


YOU TOO MR. STOMP :biggrin: 


YOU SHOULD REALIZE THERE IS MORE THAN ONE CREWMEMBER TO RIDERCHRONICLES.......IM AT THE TOP OF LIST WHERE YOU AT?
















OH WAIT YOU STUCK TO THE CHEWED UP AND SPIT OUT GUM ON THE BOTTOM OF OUR SHOES....

REAL RIDERS DONT FUCK AROUND....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mac_@Aug 6 2007, 07:24 PM~8488475
> *YOU'RE A DUDE????
> 
> I THOUGHT YOU WAS A GIRL THIS WHOLE TIME. ONLY A GIRL WOULD BE ON THAM NUTZ LIKE THAT. ITS ALL GOOD, NOW I KNOW YOU'RE JUST A GROUPIE.
> *


PAY ATTENTION STUPID, YOU SAYIN THE SAME SHIT THAT IDIOT SAID,


AND WE HAD THE BETTER MODELS ANYWAYS..WE JUST IMPORT OURS FROM BETTER PLACES,NOT DIG EM OUT THE GUTTER.....


----------



## Cadillac Mac (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 6 2007, 06:25 PM~8488488
> *READ HERE
> 
> YO BONNIE READ THIS!!!!!!
> ...


Real riders don't roll POS 1981 Oldsmobile Delta Royale Brougham 2DRs. Ya dig?

If you got the itch, then get some Micatin ma phukaz.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mac_@Aug 6 2007, 07:27 PM~8488502
> *Real riders don't roll POS 1981 Oldsmobile Delta Royale Brougham 2DRs. Ya dig?
> 
> If you got the itch, then get some Micatin ma phukaz.
> *



LOL DONT HATE ME BECAUSE I DARE TO BE DIFFERENT,


JUST BECAUSE YOU WONT MAKE IT OUTTA MILD AND ONCE MINE IS COMPLETE IT WILL BE KILLIN EM IN WILD..

NOT TO MENTION I AM CRAZY ENOUGH TO DRIVE MINE...


----------



## Cadillac Mac (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 6 2007, 06:27 PM~8488500
> *PAY ATTENTION STUPID, YOU SAYIN THE SAME SHIT THAT IDIOT SAID,
> AND WE HAD THE BETTER MODELS ANYWAYS..WE JUST IMPORT OURS FROM BETTER PLACES,NOT DIG EM OUT THE GUTTER.....
> *


I paid attention. You a cock jockey. I thought you were a breezey swinging from topic to topic and everyone's nutz. Shit, I didn't know you was a dude. Thats messed up.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mac_@Aug 6 2007, 07:29 PM~8488530
> *I paid attention. You a cock jockey. I thought you were a breezey swinging from topic to topic and everyone's nutz. Shit, I didn't know you was a dude. Thats messed up.
> *


NO I AINT A COCK JOCKEY,IM IN THIS FOR THE LIFESTYLE,IMA LOWRIDER FOR LIFE AND IF I WANNA GET IT ON VIDEO FOR THOSE THAT CANT MAKE IT TO A SHOW THEN ILL DO THAT,


SO LIKE I SAID BEFORE,IF YA DONT KNOW ME DONT SPEAK ON ME,

DAMN IM GETTIN TIRED OF SAYIN THAT....BUNCH OF STUPID PEOPLE I HAVE TO DEAL WITH ON A DAILY..


----------



## Cadillac Mac (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 6 2007, 06:29 PM~8488525
> *LOL DONT HATE ME BECAUSE I DARE TO BE DIFFERENT,
> JUST BECAUSE YOU WONT MAKE IT OUTTA MILD AND ONCE MINE IS COMPLETE IT WILL BE KILLIN EM IN WILD..
> 
> ...


You been watching to many DARE commercials. 

Not hating, just stating that I thought you had some pussy tucked up under your panties. Now I know its just a kinked pee pee. You crazy alright.


----------



## Cadillac Mac (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 6 2007, 06:31 PM~8488553
> *NO I AINT A COCK JOCKEY,IM IN THIS FOR THE LIFESTYLE,IMA LOWRIDER FOR LIFE AND IF I WANNA GET IT ON VIDEO FOR THOSE THAT CANT MAKE IT TO A SHOW THEN ILL DO THAT,
> SO LIKE I SAID BEFORE,IF YA DONT KNOW ME DONT SPEAK ON ME,
> 
> ...


I don't know mang, your posts tell me you a groupie. Do your thang.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mac_@Aug 6 2007, 07:31 PM~8488554
> *You been watching to many DARE commercials.
> 
> Not hating, just stating that I thought you had some pussy tucked up under your panties. Now I know its just a kinked pee pee. You crazy alright.
> *



AINT NO KINKS HERE HOMIE,AND NO PANTIES EITHER,ALTHOUGH I THINK YOUR GIRL LEFT HERS IN THE BATHROOM AFTER I WAS DONE WITH HER..... :biggrin: 

AND I DONT WATCH TV...

I HAVE BETTER THINGS TO DO HALF THE TIME


----------



## Cadillac Mac (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 6 2007, 06:33 PM~8488574
> *AINT NO KINKS HERE HOMIE,AND NO PANTIES EITHER,ALTHOUGH I THINK YOUR GIRL LEFT HERS IN THE BATHROOM AFTER I WAS DONE WITH HER..... :biggrin:
> 
> AND I DONT WATCH TV...
> ...


I seen your pictures, you couldn't score with my dead grandmother if her poon was spread wide open in your bed. Stick to humping the tiolet paper roll.......Folsom style.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mac_@Aug 6 2007, 07:36 PM~8488597
> *I seen your pictures, you couldn't score with my dead grandmother if her poon was spread wide open in your bed. Stick to humping the tiolet paper roll.......Folsom style.
> *


i wouldnt judge a book by the cover homie.....


----------



## Cadillac Mac (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 6 2007, 06:38 PM~8488615
> *i wouldnt judge a book by the cover homie.....
> *


Damn, you fuck books too? You're more crazy than I thought.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mac_@Aug 6 2007, 06:33 PM~8488573
> *I don't know mang, your posts tell me you a groupie. Do your thang.
> *



YOU FROM L.A. GO SEE TROY FROM ROLLERZ ONLY GOTZ TO SAY ABOUT ME.
LIL V GOT LOVE FOR THE GAME NOT THE PROFITS- WHAT DO U LOOK LIKE?

ITS FUNNY WE SHOULD BE TALKIN BOUT CARS NOT FACES- BONNIE TAKE A CLOSER LOOK AT YOURSELF.


LOOKS LIKE SOMEONES GOT A CRUSH ON LIL V HAHAHAAAA


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mac_@Aug 6 2007, 07:38 PM~8488623
> *Damn, you fuck books too? You're more crazy than I thought.
> *




lol so you got jokes,


aight 



but it sounds like you the one with the experience fuckin grandmas,toilet paper rolls,and books and such,

so do us all a favor,go start ya car,and suck ya tailpipe real hard.....


----------



## Cadillac Mac (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 06:39 PM~8488627
> *YOU FROM L.A. GO SEE TROY FROM ROLLERZ ONLY GOTZ TO SAY ABOUT ME.
> LIL V GOT LOVE FOR THE GAME NOT THE PROFITS- WHAT DO U LOOK LIKE?
> 
> ...


I got no issues with you or vengeance. Just stating I didn't know he was a guy. Who's Bonnie?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 07:39 PM~8488627
> *YOU FROM L.A. GO SEE TROY FROM ROLLERZ ONLY GOTZ TO SAY ABOUT ME.
> LIL V GOT LOVE FOR THE GAME NOT THE PROFITS- WHAT DO U LOOK LIKE?
> ITS FUNNY WE SHOULD BE TALKIN BOUT CARS NOT FACES- BONNIE TAKE A CLOSER LOOK AT YOURSELF.
> ...


thank you big homie,,




btw thanks for that marzocchi(sp) pumphead,and tank... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mac_@Aug 6 2007, 07:43 PM~8488649
> *I got no issues with you or vengeance. Just stating I didn't know he was a guy. Who's Bonnie?
> *



thats good to know,i aint got issues with ya either,just show me my respect and ill show you yours,plain and simple.....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

any more pics?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mac_@Aug 6 2007, 06:43 PM~8488649
> *I got no issues with you or vengeance. Just stating I didn't know he was a guy. Who's Bonnie?
> *


ALL GOOD GAME RECOGNIZE GAME...

HE IS ALSO THE MODELS BODYGUARD AND CONTROLS THE MONEY AT SHOWS. HES LIKE A BADGER SMALL... TUFF


----------



## Cadillac Mac (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 6 2007, 06:42 PM~8488639
> *lol so you got jokes,
> aight
> but it sounds like you the one with the experience fuckin grandmas,toilet paper rolls,and books and such,
> ...


Get off the nutz. Thats all.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr stomper_@Aug 6 2007, 07:44 PM~8488653
> *hey everybody look what we found on the internet!! lol looks like rider is not such a tuff guy after all. sounds like he was about to tear up at the end screaming nooow!! ha ha ha 4 lips and bleeds for 7 days with that guy, what an emotional loser! ha ha ha
> 
> click here to hear rider crying on the phone
> ...



you aint got room to talk there stupid


at least i dont look like i was thrown out the ugly tree and smashed through every branch face first till landin on a hideous rock...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mac_@Aug 6 2007, 07:46 PM~8488699
> *Get off the nutz. Thats all.
> *


i aint on nuts...plain and simple..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 06:46 PM~8488696
> *ALL GOOD GAME RECOGNIZE GAME...
> 
> HE IS ALSO THE MODELS BODYGUARD AND CONTROLS THE MONEY AT SHOWS. HES LIKE A BADGER SMALL... TUFF
> *



I HEAR I HEAR I HEAR I HEAR FUCK OFF HEAR THAT... POST YOUR GREEN ASS
PIC SINCE LOOKS MATTER SO MUCH 2 U

YOU SAVED THE MEESAGE I BLASTED YOU WITH AND YOU NEVER SHOWED AHAHAHA


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 07:46 PM~8488696
> *ALL GOOD GAME RECOGNIZE GAME...
> 
> HE IS ALSO THE MODELS BODYGUARD AND CONTROLS THE MONEY AT SHOWS. HES LIKE A BADGER SMALL... TUFF
> *


speakin of that,


i have a ? for ya...

call up the house homie... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr stomper_@Aug 6 2007, 07:49 PM~8488736
> *yo homie you that lil bald chick alway's with rider at the show's selling those weak ass dvd's? if so the next time is see ya'll im come an check both of you k.
> *


again stupid ima guy.....


and next show we at come see me,

you think you gonna check me you better pack a lunch......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr stomper_@Aug 6 2007, 07:52 PM~8488763
> *ok i know who you are now..lol so when i see you let's see how bad ass you are you fuckin midget.............
> *


ooooohhhhhhhh im scared......


YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!



AND FOR ONCE YOU NEARLY GOT IT RIGHT....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr stomper_@Aug 6 2007, 07:55 PM~8488805
> *phone message
> 
> thats shit is so funny!!!!
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr stomper_@Aug 6 2007, 07:55 PM~8488805
> *phone message
> 
> thats shit is so funny!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr stomper_@Aug 6 2007, 08:03 PM~8488921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


old pic homie,


and post what you rollin....prolly aint got shit and ya just talkin shit....


JUST MAKE SURE YOU POST YOUR OWN RIDE..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr stomper_@Aug 6 2007, 08:07 PM~8488964
> *HOME YOU WILL BE MY LUCH..I THINK FOR THIS I'LL JUST BRING A CANDY BAR. I'LL BRING MY 12 YEAR BROTHER THE BOTH OF YOU MATCH UP GOOD..LOL FUCKIN GET A LIL TALLER THEN TALK SHIT.
> *


lol size aint shit homie,

and i least i can spell.......


its lunch stupid...


who would wanna be your luch?

what you gonna eat me?lol you funny...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr stomper_@Aug 6 2007, 08:12 PM~8489017
> *THIS IS NOT ABOUT LOWRIDER'S IF THAT WHAT YOU CALL IN THAT PIC. Did'nt you ride the max to the LRM show? Mommy would not drop you off this time? And the pic is not that old, i seen you at the LRM show and all you did was shave your head...lol you still look the same home girl.What are you 4' 1/2??
> *


lol no,and my car is currently gettin work done to it,and im 5'4 ya moron...

and i aint no girl either..

and your mommy needs to come get her shit as well,im tired of her and her stuff takin up space at my place..



and the reason you dont wanna have this be about lowriders is you aint got one....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 6 2007, 07:04 PM~8488935
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT BORDLINE RETARDED THAT YOU WOULD TAKE THE TIME TO PUT THAT MESSAGE UP..... NERDS WITH TIME ON THERE HANDS. THAT MESSAGE IS HILLARIOUS...........AND HE NEVER SHOWED UP WHAT DOES SUPER STOMPER LOOK LIKE?????????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr stomper_@Aug 6 2007, 07:07 PM~8488964
> *HOME YOU WILL BE MY LUCH..I THINK FOR THIS I'LL JUST BRING A CANDY BAR. I'LL BRING MY 12 YEAR BROTHER THE BOTH OF YOU MATCH UP GOOD..LOL FUCKIN GET A LIL TALLER THEN TALK SHIT.
> *


GET A LOWRIDER


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*MAN RYDER LOVE'S KISSING ASS...BY THE WAY HOW DID YOU LIKE GETTING CHECKED BY MY HOMIE AT THE SHOW IN HILLSBORO? HE CALLED YOUR VIDEO'S OUT IN FRONT OF EVERY ONE...LOL SAID THAT IF YOU(AND HE LOOKED RIGHT AT YOU, YA'LL WERE IN FRONT OF THAT ONE DJ STAND)AND TOLD YOU THAT IF YOU WANNA FUCK WITH A REAL LOWRIDER VIDEO GO AND FUCK WITH LICKNTRICKS...LOL THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY, YOU KEPT TALKING ABOUT YOUR SO CALLED RAP ARTIST...LOL DUUDE YOUR A FUNNY GUY...LOL AND NO IT WAS NOT TIM THAT IM TALKING ABOUT. WHY DID YOU NOT SAY ANY THING BACK? HE WAS CLOWIN YOUR SHIT..HA HA HA


P.S WE DUB YOU OUR OFFICAL LICKNTRICKS PROMO BITCH..HAHAHAH
P.S.S THE NEXT TIME WERE AT A SHOW WE WOULD LOVE FOR YOU TO HOLD UP ONE OF THE DVD'S
P.S.S.S THX FOR BUYING OUR GUY LUNCH..LOL 


PSSSSSS IF I BOUGHT YOUR GUY LUNCH HE MUST BE A NICE GUY.

YOUR MY POSTER CHILD BONNIE*


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 08:48 PM~8489360
> *AND HE NEVER SHOWED UP WHAT DOES SUPER STOMPER LOOK LIKE?????????
> *


the way he talks.......... hes gonna look like a fucking chinese man after i smash his face into a wall.
check nuts you say...... i can pull em out for real. 

betcha damn well hes just always a regular person that LOOKS at everything and leaves right away. HAHAHAAA stomper... :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I EVEN GOTS MY CANADIAN HOMIES!!!

POST PICS SO WE KNOW WHO "WE" EXACTLY IS.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

This is the shit that makes us THE JENDA'S happy that we are not apart of the scene anymore. It's not LOWRIDING on ANY of your parts. It's DRAMA and thats for bitches and snitches. Thank you


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr stomper_@Aug 6 2007, 06:49 PM~8488736
> *yo homie you that lil bald chick alway's with rider at the show's selling those weak ass dvd's? if so the next time is see ya'll im come an check both of you k.
> *


AINT THAT A OXIMORON OR SOMETHIN LIKE THAT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE MISS YOU BRANDY...... I GOT TO HEAR THAT MESSAGE AGAIN... :roflmao:

DIAMOND AND SHANE DOIN A HELLA GOOD JOB REPPIN


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 6 2007, 09:02 PM~8489490
> *This is the shit that makes us THE JENDA'S happy that we are not apart of the scene anymore. It's not LOWRIDING on ANY of your parts. It's DRAMA and thats for bitches and snitches. Thank you
> *


Id have to agree with you. When it comes down to it, everyone is in it nowadays because of the lifestyle that is supposed to come behind it. The comraderie and so forth. Sure, it has gang roots, but the majority of ruthlessness has died down over the years and there isnt a real big need for continuing drama.

As for my post, I dont like to see other members.... hell, even other lowriders, bikers or anything talked down to. Shits not cool. Especially making fun of looks or some immature ****** shit like that. But, if a beef somehow arises settle the shit with fists outside, or deal with it over a beer.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM GUNNA MAKE UP A BUN CH OF SCREENNAMES TOO AND POP IN AND OUT LIKE SOME OF THESE OTHERS NON RIDERS DUE


really jr high shyyt


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 09:11 PM~8489582
> *IM GUNNA MAKE UP A BUN CH OF SCREENNAMES TOO AND POP IN AND OUT LIKE SOME OF THESE OTHERS NON RIDERS DUE
> *


Id bet money that 90%+ of the new screen names dont* even have cars.






edit: BWAHAHAHAHA forgot to add "DONT". I r teh stupid.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

98.9% like ivory soap. never seen u in cali


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

nearly as much as a condom. :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good one


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what up serg we missed you homie, bro and mama


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CAN I USE THAT MESSAGE ON MY LOWRIDER DVD?? THEY CONTAIN FOOTAGE FROM SPOKANE TO LA TO COSTA MESA-

WERE HAS YOUR CREW TRAVELED?

YOU SIGN ON MY NUTS KNOW SON YOU GOT A RYAN OMG

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU PUBLICITY

WHO CAN I BUY THE NEXT LUNCH FOR?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 08:48 PM~8489360
> *THAT BORDLINE RETARDED THAT YOU WOULD TAKE THE TIME TO PUT THAT MESSAGE UP..... NERDS WITH TIME ON THERE HANDS. THAT MESSAGE IS HILLARIOUS...........AND HE NEVER SHOWED UP WHAT DOES SUPER STOMPER LOOK LIKE?????????
> *


You calling me retarded???? Well if so fuck you and if not then cool.... but that shit had me cracking up sounding like alvin and the chipmunks and shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NOT U THE CLOWNS TOOK THAT TIME TO MAKE A SONG ABOUT ME WHOSE ON WHOSE MIND- I TRY TO WALK PAST IT AND IT KEEPS GOIN ROUND.

SHIT THAT IS FUNNY AS HELL HE MADE A SONG ABOUT ME CHOPPIN HIM UP- HE OWNED HIMSELF -TURTLE TITS

BIGGZ ILL BUY A COPY- SLOWED DOWN OF COURSE


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 07:13 PM~8488404
> *HANDLE THIS VENG.. IM DONE WITH THIS B.S. 15 YEARS DEEP IN THIS SHIT *****... JUST WAIT ... THATS ALL IM GONNA SAY- RIDER OUT!!!
> *


What color are you? You look like Dennis The Menace on some laced weed homie.....


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 6 2007, 07:25 PM~8488488
> *READ HERE
> 
> YO BONNIE READ THIS!!!!!!
> ...


Everyone's got a "posse" these days. This shit is stupid. Ya'll both make videos. Fuck it. Let the PEOPLE say who's is better.


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mac_@Aug 6 2007, 07:38 PM~8488623
> *Damn, you fuck books too? You're more crazy than I thought.
> *



HAHAHAHAHA!!! NOW THAT WAS FUCKIN FUNNY!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 07:46 PM~8488696
> *ALL GOOD GAME RECOGNIZE GAME...
> 
> HE IS ALSO THE MODELS BODYGUARD AND CONTROLS THE MONEY AT SHOWS. HES LIKE A BADGER SMALL... TUFF
> *


Dood must have a LOT of free time.......


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 6 2007, 07:52 PM~8488767
> *again stupid ima guy.....
> and next show we at come see me,
> 
> ...


Why? So your Oompa Loompa's BITCH lookin' ass can eat it? hahaha

This is fuckin great!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 6 2007, 08:11 PM~8489003
> *......................
> 
> and i least i can spell.......
> ...



You can spell... but you don't put words where they belong or create full sentances. Go get your GED and stop whining.


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 6 2007, 09:02 PM~8489490
> *This is the shit that makes us THE JENDA'S happy that we are not apart of the scene anymore. It's not LOWRIDING on ANY of your parts. It's DRAMA and thats for bitches and snitches. Thank you
> *


Ya know, with that said I'm not fuckin' with this board anymore. Jenda's once again are right on the money, and I'm out. I'm easy to find if anyone wants to chat face to face :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 11:06 PM~8490706
> *NOT U THE CLOWNS TOOK THAT TIME TO MAKE A SONG ABOUT ME WHOSE ON WHOSE MIND- I TRY TO WALK PAST IT AND IT KEEPS GOIN ROUND.
> 
> SHIT THAT IS FUNNY AS HELL HE MADE A SONG ABOUT ME CHOPPIN HIM UP- HE OWNED HIMSELF -TURTLE TITS
> ...


I REALLY hope you're not blaming that on me. It woulda been WAY tighter if I was the one to do it. :angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Aug 7 2007, 02:38 AM~8491396
> *I REALLY hope you're not blaming that on me.  It woulda been WAY tighter if I was the one to do it.  :angry:
> *


i believe that!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr stomper_@Aug 7 2007, 02:49 AM~8491411
> *You know me you punk ass...lol i see you at all the show's with your shitty ass video cam...lol that thing is a joke...lol and you call your self a video producer...lol riiiight.Due your i got one of your video's cause one of my brother's is homies with tim and told me to get one of your's and tim's to see witch was better???? i gotta say your's need alot more work.Ugly bicthe's that you call models...shit my bro is a photographer, you ever need some real model's halla at him, he is at every car show with tim taking pic's as a matter of fact i'll pass all this shit on to him and im shure he will wanna check you him self.He is the big dude with tim at most of the show's taking picture's...Let all see how bad ass you are when he come's up to you...lol?????will seeee homie
> *




what bout u????? i got a whole car club that would like to see him then too- since u talk 4 others......... how many dvds u got out 3 in 3 years-- im working on vol.6 in 2 years- go to cali some time- see what they doin


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I CALL BULL SHIT POST UP U OR YOUR CAR OR YOUR CLUB??? COME ON WIT IT.
EVER BEEN CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR? I HAVE MORE THAN ONCE

YOU SOUND LIKE U FROM CAIL WHERE EVER THAT IS

BIGGZ I GOT RESPECT FOR U- YOU HAVE HELPED ME OUT ALOT AND ONE POINT CLOSE TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. DAMN, YOU IN VOL.3 WITH SHORT, I JUST ASSUME KEEP THAT RESPECT. YOU GOT YOUR REASONS IF YOU DONT LIKE ME MANY DONT- BUT THE PEOPLE THAT DO OVER SHADOW IT 1000XS PEOPLE HAVE SAID THE GREATEST THINGS TO ME ABOUT THE VIDEOS-IT MAKES ME FEEL GOOD. MY FAVORITE LINE IS " OK ALREADY GOT THIS ONE AND THAT ONE I AM LOOKING FOR THE NEXT ONE AND WHENS THE NEXT ONE COMIN OUT" 

THESE SIDE POSTERS ARE JUNK, AND BONNIE IS A PUNK FOR WRITTEN ABOUT SOMEONE HE DOESNT OR WILL EVER KNOW...

YOU THINK THE MODELS UGLY???? DAMN I DONT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU STILL RUNNING MY STICKER ON YOUR DJ WHEELS .. TYGHT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Fuck all the bullshit lets get back to lowriding.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Fuck Donks we ride Glasshouses. LUV THAT LINE RIDER.


2 Members: RIDERCHRONICLES, imtatortot- WELL?
WHAT DOES MR CEO SAY?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Today, 08:02 PM IMTATORTOT
Status (Offline) 
:uh:
GUESS THATS THAT ON THAT!!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 7 2007, 10:03 PM~8499277
> *Fuck Donks we ride Glasshouses. LUV THAT LINE RIDER.
> 2 Members: RIDERCHRONICLES, imtatortot- WELL?
> WHAT DOES MR CEO SAY?
> *


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 7 2007, 07:54 PM~8499170
> *Fuck all the bullshit lets get back to lowriding.
> *


x2 uffin:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 7 2007, 08:37 PM~8498922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not for long dood. You're sniveling on here just as much if not more than anyone else. I'll fix that tomorrow, mark my words.

And again, don't use my name in your battles. I hear plenty of people talk that Tim's vids shit on yours, and I have heard a person here and there say that about yours on his. People are two faced and gonna say what they think people wanna hear. That's become the American way.

As for me, I'mma say how I feel, and you can ask ANYONE about that... I'm on my own team, and if you're not with me you're against me, and I think you know who's been REALLY rollin' with me and supportin' my cause lately..... compare the 2 Short interviews on the two videos and decide who's really is done with quality and taken seriously. And yo, you still use your Three 6 Oh shirt to get you into events like you did that Ice Cube party? :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ALRIGHTY THEN- WELL NOTED

OH I DIDNT START THIS YOUR BOY BONNIE DID.... GET THAT STRAIGHT.......EVERYBODY TALKING 4 HIM BUT HIM. 

WHEN ONE OF YOU GETS A LOWRIDER LET ME KNOW.
VIDEOS COME SECOND FOR ME.. BUT PEOPLE DONT STOP WANTING THEM
ICE CUBE... ? NOT THRU YOUR SHIRT IF YOU NEED ME TO POST THAT PROOF LEMME KNOW. I WAS WEARING BRIGHT YELLOW

GET THAT MONEY............

503 319 3236


LAYITLOW IS A FORUM FOR LOWRIDERS

I DONT USE THAT SHIRT - EVERYBODY SAYS THEY CANT UNDERSTAND WHAT IT SAYS.... I LIKE THE WHAT IT DO SHIRTS LOL- ANY OF U GOT AN IMPALA?

COME TO THINK OF IT YOU WERENT IN CUBES V.I.P. POST UP IF IM WRONG.


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 8 2007, 06:53 AM~8501777
> *ALRIGHTY THEN- WELL NOTED
> 
> OH I DIDNT START THIS YOUR BOY BONNIE DID.... GET THAT STRAIGHT.......EVERYBODY TALKING 4 HIM BUT HIM.
> ...


I was upstairs at Bliss for Cube's afterparty dumbass.... and so were you, wearing a Three 6 Oh t-shirt. That's how your ass got in! Maybe you were too stoned to realize it.

I never claimed to BE a "rider". I just support the cause. Telling me to get a lowrider is like me telling you to go get turntables and records dood... it's rediculous. I support riders to the fullest, believe me and ask my FAM... you know what I'm talkin' about. I just don't wanna fake the funk because it's not in me like that. 

And what the fuck are you gonna do when I call you? Probably apologize and kiss my ass like you always do.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I TRY TO RESPECT YOU, BUT WHAT EVER.... ILL JUST END UP TRYING TO GET ARRESTED AGAIN LIKE YOUR BOY TATORTITS DID TO ME... :cheesy: 

YOU ARE SOO WRONG FLOSSIN MAG AND LIQUID ASSESTS INVITED ME.
NOT BY YOUR SHIRT 

POST IT OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN

I GOT MORE... AS NEEDED.....

DOES ANYONE IN YOUR CREW HAVE A LOWRIDER?

P.S. I WOULD NEVER WASTE MY TIME GOING TO A DJ FORUM TO BUST SOMEONE---ESPECIALLY WHEN THE SHITS NOT TRUE BUT I DO SUPPORT THEM.

UNLESS YOUR BLACK AND WEAR A WHITE T- THAT DJ WAS MY HOMIE

THE PHONE NUMBER AINT FOR YOU THATS OUT TO ALL THE HATERS... TO MUCH TO DRINK AND TOO MANY CIGARETTES BLURRED YOUR REALITY

PLEASE POST UP- PROVE ME WRONG


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NOTE YELLOW SHIRT AND WHITE T











THANKS AGAIN FLOSSIN AND LIQUID ASSESTS MUCH LOVE RIDERS

POINT OUT WERE YOU WAS.... SINCE IM THE DUMB ASS :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

oompa loompa

COOL NEVER NEW HE HAD A NAME


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RIDERS BEEN IN LOWRIDER VIDEOS, CABLE TV, NATIONAL TV, MAGAZINES, TV SHOWS--NOW THE BIG SCREEN UPCOMING MOVIE CALLED WALK HARD.

MONEY DONT MAKE YOU HAPPY, WHAT MAKES YOU HAPPY MAKES YOU MONEY.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

this is what you come up with you immature...keep it up..


I see I was right again.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

mr. no body -yeah gonna get stupid now................. u be in Chehalis?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

give me your # i want to call u- since u like dick so much


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i know many people. Not you get me your number
computer nerd


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

bonnie-callin me 
now why?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU CANT FADE ME!! 503 503 319 3236


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NO RINGS... JUST AN OLD GRADE SCHOOL MESSAGE.

LICK MY TRICK- I GOT $$$ SAYS YOU DONT HAVE A CAR OR YOUR OWN HOME...................KEEP PUSHIN BOXES LIKE OMPAA OMPAA OOMMPAA DEE DOO
HE IS THE FAT HEAD RETARD IN MR. STOMPERS CREW SING ALONG



JELLIOUS MUCH?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THESE HOMIES WANT YOU TO FUCK WITH THERE PICTURE TOO.

COME TO THINK OF IT BONNIE WAS AT CUBES I REMEMBER HIM GETTING TURNED DOWN BY THE V.I.P. :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THAT SHOWS HOW IMMATURE YOU ARE - YOU CHALLEGING *ROLLERZ ONLY *CAR CLUB CALLIN THEM LIARS .......OOOOOOHHHHHHH BAD MOVE- SINCE YOU SPEND SO MUCH TIME WANTING TO BE ME GIVE ME YOUR PHONE # 

IM A JOKE? EVERY MIRROR AT YO MAMMAS HOUSE JUST CRACKED.

YOU MUST NOT BE ABLE TO AFFORD A PHONE. NOW YOU BRINGING IN THE 3 TIME LOWRIDER CLUB OF THE YEAR INTO THIS..... THEY ALL BE WATCHIN

EVER BEEN TO CALI? DIDNT THINK SO..

YOU JUST PROVED HOW DUMB YOU REALLY ARE. YOU A PHOTOGRAPHER LETS SEE YOUR WEB SITE BIG CEO.. DOMAIN NAMES OUT YOUR PRICE RANGE?

POST IT OR YOUR FULL OF SHYT


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

how about you folks meet up in yakima and squash this shit or just settle it now? however, but this shit is old :thumbsdown:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I DONT SEEK OUT AND BLAST------ WHO MEET UP WITH WHO?

THEY HIDIN UNDER SCREEN NAMES- HOW MANY TIMES CAN I GIVE THEM MY NUMBER AND ASK FOR THIERS?

I DONT GOT TIME FOR THAT. ALTHOUGH IM LEARNING ABOUT VIDEO RIGHTS. NO YOU DO NOT HAVE MY PERMISSION TO USE MY CAR IN YOUR PRODUCT. YOU GOT ENUFF OUT OF ME ON VOL. 1

I SUGGEST WATCHING IT AGAIN AND TAKE NOTES. OH WHAT DID CHOKE OUT ROB HIT WITH THE G-BODY @ LRM?

I DONT PUSH BUT I DO RESPOND TO B.S.

THEY AINT ON MY MIND TILL THEY POST. IM WORKING ON THE SIXTH VOL. FROM SPOKANE TO COSTA MESA-- :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

WALK HARD!! :cheesy:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Aug 6 2007, 08:02 PM~8489490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never said he was in it.. said the car was :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KEEP IT REAL PLAYBOY!! THANK YOU


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Aug 20 2007, 04:45 PM~8599895
> *how about you folks meet up in yakima and squash this shit or just settle it now?  however, but this shit is old :thumbsdown:
> *



X 1 million...
you guys need to quit trying to get everyone else involved in your beef.
deal with it like men. :uh:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 20 2007, 08:26 PM~8602211
> *X 1 million...
> you guys need to quit trying to get everyone else involved in your beef.
> its not about videos or someone elses car club.... go deal with it like men. :uh:
> *


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 20 2007, 09:26 PM~8602211
> *X 1 million...
> you guys need to quit trying to get everyone else involved in your beef.
> deal with it like men. :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hhhmmm ... bring in everyone else? hope thats not attended 4 me??
stomper gots 20 posts total all shiting me... i dont even know who he is!!!!!!!!
whats way easier- Huey just ignore the topic.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY RIDER I GOT THAT FENDER FOR THE RIDE SO HIT ME UP SO YOU CAN GET IT. I WANNA SEE THAT CAR OUT. I SHOULDNT SAY THAT ALOT OF PEOPLE HAVE BEEN WAITING TO SEE MT CAR.LOL IT WILL BE DONE WHEN ITS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 20 2007, 10:23 PM~8603079
> *  I SHOULDNT SAY THAT ALOT OF PEOPLE HAVE BEEN WAITING TO SEE MT CAR.LOL  IT WILL BE DONE WHEN ITS TIME   :biggrin:
> *



. :0 . ..WHATS GOOD JAY..?...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 21 2007, 01:00 AM~8603208
> *. :0 . ..WHATS GOOD JAY..?...
> *



shit chillion trying to stay off of here cuzz people talk to much shit. whats up with you?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

its all good my friend I will call u later!! big J

You have always been down with me :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 20 2007, 11:56 PM~8603428
> *shit chillion trying to stay off of here cuzz people talk to much shit.  whats up with you?
> *



lol...theres always drama huh....shake it off homie, 
hows the car coming.....??


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 6 2007, 09:02 PM~8489490
> *This is the shit that makes us THE JENDA'S happy that we are not apart of the scene anymore. It's not LOWRIDING on ANY of your parts. It's DRAMA and thats for bitches and snitches. Thank you
> *


real riders dont walk awy from tha game.


----------



## MRPITIFUL (Aug 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 11 2007, 09:04 AM~8528066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whiteboy with Cube looks like Abe Lincoln jr!!!!!! it's all good homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRPITIFUL (Aug 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2007, 09:27 PM~8489698
> *98.9% like ivory soap. never seen u in cali
> *


you in cali cuzz?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I WAS STOPPING SLAVERY WHEN THEY TOOK THAT PIC. AHHAHA 
IM FROM PORTLAND BIG DOG- BUT I TAKE A FEW TRIPS DOWN THERE TO GET THAT CALI LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE!! ABE LINCOLN- THATS A FIRST 

I WAS MORE EXCITED KICKIN IT WITH HIS BODYGUARD WHO IS HEAVY INTO LOWRIDING HE OWNS THE CADILLAC SUPREME HUSTLE.


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 11 2007, 08:47 AM~8527980
> *I TRY TO RESPECT YOU, BUT WHAT EVER.... ILL JUST END UP TRYING TO GET ARRESTED AGAIN LIKE YOUR BOY TATORTITS DID TO ME... :cheesy:
> 
> YOU ARE SOO WRONG FLOSSIN MAG AND LIQUID ASSESTS INVITED ME.
> ...


Are you fuckin kidding me? I was in at that club more than ANYONE, and the head security even pointed you out and asked if you were with us and asked if I should have you kicked out. 

And I don't drink or smoke anymore cockbite..... FUCK YOU.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHY YOU CALLIN PEOPLE AND TALK IN SHIT?- I GOT BETTER THINGS TO DO. IM GLAD YOU QUIT THAT SHIT MORE POWER TO YOU. ROB SAID HE IS BRINGING A CAR TO MY HOUSE TO SERVE ME TONIGHT???
BOY WHATEVER YOU SAID ABOUT ME GOT HIM STIRRED. FUNNY THING IS I ASKED HIM WHAT I SAID ??? HE COULDNT ANSWER

TELEPHONE GAME WAS FUN WHEN I WAS 7

LET ME KNOW IF THINGS CHANGE.

POST IT OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU "THE SHIT" DONT BE AFFRAID TO POST HOW YOU FEEL.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

IS THE NORTH WEST COMING TO SAN MATEO :biggrin: KILLA ANYBODY TO QUALIFY :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:dunno:

but some of yall is funny with this shit.


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 22 2007, 11:50 AM~8616311
> *WHY YOU CALLIN PEOPLE AND TALK IN SHIT?- I GOT BETTER THINGS TO DO. IM GLAD YOU QUIT THAT SHIT MORE POWER TO YOU. ROB SAID HE IS BRINGING A CAR TO MY HOUSE TO SERVE ME TONIGHT???
> BOY WHATEVER YOU SAID ABOUT ME GOT HIM STIRRED. FUNNY THING IS I ASKED HIM WHAT I SAID ??? HE COULDNT ANSWER
> 
> ...


I didn't call ANYONE.... Rob saw the post YOU made you dumbfuck. Why the hell would I call up Rob and try to get him stirred up? That's a bitch move. You stirred Rob up yourself son, not me. 

And you're the one that always posts your phone number for people to "call" you like you're lonely or somethin'.

Don't you have someone's dick to eat for lunch?


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 20 2007, 06:31 PM~8600320
> *I DONT SEEK OUT AND BLAST------ WHO MEET UP WITH WHO?
> 
> I SUGGEST WATCHING IT AGAIN AND TAKE NOTES. OH WHAT DID CHOKE OUT ROB HIT WITH THE G-BODY @ LRM?
> ...



There it is right there... maybe you shouldn't have ran your fuckin' mouth homeboy. Or at least your fuckin' fingers. We all know you don't have the balls to run your mouth to anyone's face.

I'm fuckin' tired of this shit.


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 22 2007, 11:53 AM~8616333
> *YOU "THE SHIT" DONT BE AFFRAID TO POST HOW YOU FEEL.
> *


ryan i thought you had a understanding to let the shit be? why do you insist on pushing the limits, if he decides to start popping cats in their cocksuckers no one is to blame but yourself.


----------



## MRPITIFUL (Aug 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 21 2007, 06:07 PM~8610163
> *I WAS STOPPING SLAVERY WHEN THEY TOOK THAT PIC. AHHAHA
> IM FROM PORTLAND BIG DOG- BUT I TAKE A FEW TRIPS DOWN THERE TO GET THAT CALI LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE!! ABE LINCOLN- THATS A FIRST
> 
> ...


Kebo is my homie. nice flicks homie. I'll be in portland next month let me know where the spots at. will be looking for a caddy too while I'm up there.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Aug 22 2007, 01:47 PM~8617858
> *Kebo is my homie.  nice flicks homie.  I'll be in portland next month let me know where the spots at. will be looking for a caddy too while I'm up there.
> *



TIGHT BRO HIT ME UP WHEN U GET INTO TOWN. GAME RECOGNIZE GAME.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Aug 22 2007, 01:29 PM~8617732
> *ryan i thought you had a understanding to let the shit be? why do you insist on pushing the limits, if he decides to start popping cats in their cocksuckers no one is to blame but yourself.
> *



THANKS MIGUEL GLAD IM NOT A COCKSUCKER


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PUSH THE LIMITS? I GOT FAKE SCREEN NAMES COMIN AT ME LEFT AND RIGHT. I GUESS YOU CANT LIKE EVERYONE. THERE ARE A FEW I WOULD BLAST- BUT I HAVE 2 MUCH RESPECT

ANYONE THAT ANGRY NEEDS A NEW HOBBY. LOWRIDING IS FOR FUN.


HEY SINCE THERE ARE *SO* MANY HATERS CAN YOU MAKE A LIST SO I MAKE SURE I GOT IT STRAIGHT?


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 22 2007, 02:42 PM~8618308
> *
> ANYONE THAT ANGRY NEEDS A NEW HOBBY. LOWRIDING IS FOR FUN.
> *



DIDENT I JUST TELL "YOU" THIS...your running out of friends ryan. :uh:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 22 2007, 02:42 PM~8618308
> *PUSH THE LIMITS? I GOT FAKE SCREEN NAMES COMIN AT ME LEFT AND RIGHT. I GUESS YOU CANT LIKE EVERYONE. THERE ARE A FEW I WOULD BLAST- BUT I HAVE 2 MUCH RESPECT
> 
> ANYONE THAT ANGRY NEEDS A NEW HOBBY. LOWRIDING IS FOR FUN.
> ...


hey homey, just let this shit die. they stopped posting shit on here, i dont know if they called you or whatever, but it seems like they left it and you're still here keeping it up top. just go burn a couple and everything will cool off uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 22 2007, 04:05 PM~8618904
> *DIDENT I JUST TELL "YOU" THIS...your running out of friends ryan. :uh:
> *



I PREFFER TO LOOK AT IT AS SORTING OUT WHO TRUE FRIENDS ARE.- I HAVE YET TO HEAR A GOOD REASON TO ON HATE ME.

BABY HUEY - HEY DONT WORRY ABOUT ME O.K.?-

*VOLUME 5. IS GUNNA BE BANGIN*

SOME OF THESE HATERS BEAT ME THEN- I INVITED THIER FAMILY IN MY HOME AND SHIT THINKING THEY WERE REAL COOL CATS...OK U GOT ME GOOD YOU ALL WIN. DOES THAT HELP?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Aug 22 2007, 04:47 PM~8619166
> *hey homey, just let this shit die.  they stopped posting shit on here, i dont know if they called you or whatever, but it seems like they left it and you're still here keeping it up top.  just go burn a couple and everything will cool off uffin:
> *



good lookin out R.O. we will watch and see MY FRIEND :cheesy:
 SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

...edited....


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> ryan, i tryed to advise you man, gave you real advise, and you come back at he foul and fucked up, but look man, i never disliked you, so dont go thinking im jumping out trying to kick you when your down ....
> i dont think anyone gains any street cred from dissing you, but your grown,
> and your gonna do your thing anyway, but i do still worry a little,
> real talk, i dont want to see anything bad happen to anyone.
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

snapped on a PM lets see? Damn =

SO DONT BELIEVE 3RD PARTY INFO. 

hey everybody hope everyone one is having a great evening ..i am


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

GUESS TRUTH HURTS SOMETIMES, 
IM LOGGING OFF AND IM DONE WITH THIS .....
JAMIE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Yes street credit is earned 15 years strong. and truth does hurt. I do appericate your concern. Violence has erupted about 2 or 3 years ago- before everyone got along ...... I am the last person to want bad shit to happen in the sport I am committed too. thats why i post my number so people dont misconstrude what I am saying.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 22 2007, 11:13 AM~8616487
> *IS THE NORTH WEST COMING TO SAN MATEO  :biggrin: KILLA ANYBODY TO QUALIFY :biggrin:
> *


whats up big dog!!!!!!


----------



## garcia503 (Jul 28, 2006)

> > ryan, i tryed to advise you man, gave you real advise, and you come back at he foul and fucked up, but look man, i never disliked you, so dont go thinking im jumping out trying to kick you when your down ....
> > i dont think anyone gains any street cred from dissing you, but your grown,
> > and your gonna do your thing anyway, but i do still worry a little,
> > real talk, i dont want to see anything bad happen to anyone.
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

All this shit back and forth making the low rider lifestyle in the NW worse than its already getting just drop it all let the haters hate they have to be good at something if someone dont like you or you dont like them just say nothing and walk on by them no need to hate or mean mug or get on here and talk all this shit life to short of deal with this bullshit and people wonder why the show are shriking because of all the bullshit and hate i tell you there alot of hate in the 503 for the 503 cant you all get along down there go have some STEAK BITES if you all still hating after you go there you need to check into a mental ward LOL some of the people on here hating arent even riders and dont even have rides WTF??? anyways this shit is stubid and retarded take it somewhere else or just drop it and this is a general statment im not sayig it directly to anybody just in general keep it lowriding we all out here doing the same thing or trying to atleast


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 22 2007, 05:13 PM~8619316
> *good lookin out R.O.  we will watch and see MY FRIEND :cheesy:
> SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND
> *


yeah, but you should just kick back, i dont even understand what you're trying to do right now. i dont know what you're trying to prove or whatever, but just leave it we're cool but just get back to riding homey. see you in yaki-vegas uffin:


----------



## MRPITIFUL (Aug 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 22 2007, 03:29 PM~8618221
> *TIGHT BRO HIT ME UP WHEN U GET INTO TOWN. GAME RECOGNIZE GAME.
> *


will do! haven't been up there for a while when I rolled up there with Big Zues!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AN O.G.  YOU KNOW GARRETT THEN- MAN THAT WAS THE FIRST SHOW THAT GOT ME HOOKED INTO THIS SHIT!!!!!!! HIT ME UP 4 SHO.


----------



## MRPITIFUL (Aug 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 23 2007, 03:56 PM~8627004
> *AN O.G.  YOU KNOW GARRETT THEN- MAN THAT WAS THE FIRST SHOW THAT GOT ME HOOKED INTO THIS SHIT!!!!!!! HIT ME UP 4 SHO.
> *


I was hopping that green '61 with the white top!!! big rat was swinging the tan foe and gold duece!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOMIE I WILL NEVER 4 GET THAT DAY. ZUES WITH THE ALL COLORED WHEELS!! 

SUPER NATURALS-

GOT MY FIRST 65 IMPALA NOT LONG AFTER THAT!!!

WHAT AREA U FROM?


----------



## MRPITIFUL (Aug 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 24 2007, 12:13 PM~8632889
> *HOMIE I WILL NEVER 4 GET THAT DAY. ZUES WITH THE ALL COLORED WHEELS!!
> 
> SUPER NATURALS-
> ...


L.A. we had some hot shit for portland and washington. good times back then homie!! fools had pride and all the hoppers were clean as fuck not like this 3rd world bullshit they got out now! find me a 2 dr brougham homie and I'll take care of you dog! fo'


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOVE IT BRO!! MUCH RESPECT.


----------



## MRPITIFUL (Aug 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 24 2007, 01:20 PM~8633374
> *LOVE IT BRO!! MUCH RESPECT.
> *


what you rollin' homie?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MY 93 BROUGHAM WENT TO L.A. ROLLERZ -U MAY HAVE SEEN IT RED BLACK AND GOLD...

GOT A DROP IM WORKIN ON


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 24 2007, 01:52 PM~8633665
> *MY 93 BROUGHAM WENT TO L.A. ROLLERZ -U MAY HAVE SEEN IT RED BLACK AND GOLD...
> 
> GOT A DROP IM WORKIN ON
> *


the caddy was pimp,now just wait till the drop is done.... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

everybody has an asshole and 2 cents..........

i know many people that dont get along, keep it in your head, till you see that person 3rd hand info dont count so think positive- 

my 2 cents buying a done up car does not make you a lowrider!


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 15 2007, 08:09 AM~8796231
> *everybody has an asshole and 2 cents..........
> 
> i know many people that dont get along, keep it in your head, till you see that person 3rd hand info dont count so think positive-
> ...





what are you trying to say here...???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

POSTING MY OPINIONS- SORRY IF YOU FELT OFFENDED
STAY POSITIVE!!!!!! BABY HUEY YOU CAN TALK ABOUT ME, HOW I CANT HELP MYSELF YADAYADA. HAVE I LOST MORE NAMELESS FRIENDS? OR WHATEVER........ LOTS OF PEOPLE BUY OTHER LOWRIDERS DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL WITH A PM AND ALL. DIDNT YOU ADD TRIBAL PATTERNS??

3RD HAND TALK IS FOR LAMES

HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 15 2007, 09:09 AM~8796231
> *everybody has an asshole and 2 cents..........
> 
> i know many people that dont get along, keep it in your head, till you see that person 3rd hand info dont count so think positive-
> ...


id buy one done up to use as a daily.... :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 15 2007, 11:14 AM~8796957
> *POSTING MY OPINIONS- SORRY IF YOU FELT OFFENDED
> STAY POSITIVE!!!!!! BABY HUEY YOU CAN TALK ABOUT ME, HOW I CANT HELP MYSELF YADAYADA. HAVE I LOST MORE NAMELESS FRIENDS? OR WHATEVER........ LOTS OF PEOPLE BUY OTHER LOWRIDERS DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL WITH A PM AND ALL. DIDNT YOU ADD TRIBAL PATTERNS??
> 
> ...



uffin:


----------

